# Embleme der Eroberung



## Massìv (18. Juni 2009)

Hey!
Wenn ich jetzt nichts falsch Verstanden habe droppen ab 3.2 in Allen Instanzen in denen Embleme des Heldentums droppten dann nur noch Emleme der Eroberung.
Wie findet ihr das?
Quelle:http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=9520947866&sid=3


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2009)

Welche Zeile meinst du genau? Ich finde gerade gar nicht über Embleme.

/e: Okay gefunden:
o In den beiden 10- und 25-Spieler-Instanzen des Kolosseums der Kreuzfahrer fällt ein neues Emblem des Triumphs.
o In allen Dungeons, in denen bisher Embleme des Heldentums oder der Ehre gefunden werden konnten, wie zum Beispiel Naxxramas oder Hallen des Steins im Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch', finden sich jetzt stattdessen Embleme der Eroberung. Embleme der Eroberung können noch immer in Embleme der Ehre oder des Heldentums umgetauscht werden


Ja scheint so.. 
Wie ich das finde? .. Erlitsch.. dämlitsch


----------



## Massìv (18. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Welche Zeile meinst du genau? Ich finde gerade gar nicht über Embleme.


In allen Dungeons, in denen bisher Embleme des Heldentums oder der Ehre gefunden werden konnten, wie zum Beispiel Naxxramas oder Hallen des Steins im Schwierigkeitsgrad 'heroisch', finden sich jetzt stattdessen Embleme der Eroberung. Embleme der Eroberung können noch immer in Embleme der Ehre oder des Heldentums umgetauscht werden.


----------



## Medmius (18. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Welche Zeile meinst du genau? Ich finde gerade gar nicht über Embleme.



Ganz hilfreich: CTRL+F> Emblem

Ist im zweiten Post ziemlich am Anfang.


----------



## Don_ftw (18. Juni 2009)

Wie ich das finden würde?? ehrlich?? Total Bullschit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is halt mal so^^


----------



## MxSyl3r (18. Juni 2009)

is der grösste mist
was soll der scheiss ?
dann kann sich jeder gümmeltwink demnächst t8.5 von heros kaufen ?!

der derbste schwachsinn ever !


----------



## Xelyna (18. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Ganz hilfreich: CTRL+F> Emblem
> 
> Ist im zweiten Post ziemlich am Anfang.


Hatte ich auch gemacht, nur nicht gerafft dass ich Groß-/Kleinschreibung angehackt hatte ;D


----------



## Maxugon (18. Juni 2009)

Ja Ulduar Eq für alle!^^


----------



## Alufolie (18. Juni 2009)

Das heisst T8,5 fuer jeden? -.-


----------



## Teradas (18. Juni 2009)

Alufolie schrieb:


> Das heisst T8,5 fuer jeden? -.-


Ja,heißt es -.-
Finde es einfach nur doof,dass dann wieder jeder mit Ulduar Equip rumläuft,wo sich vorher Leute das aus Ulduar erkämpft haben.


----------



## Maxugon (18. Juni 2009)

Alufolie schrieb:


> Das heisst T8,5 fuer jeden? -.-


anscheinend ...^^ Es hat viele Nachteile ,allerdings auch Vorteile: Naps sehen den Endcontent und die Heros werden wieder belebt!


----------



## Massìv (18. Juni 2009)

Alufolie schrieb:


> Das heisst T8,5 fuer jeden? -.-


Genau das heißt es :X
Ich fand es so wie es war ganz gut, Frische 80 farmen Heroics und 10er Naxx und freuen sind über ersten epics und t7, jetzt? in den nächsten tagen wird mein krieger 80 und ich werd noch t7 holen. Aber wenn ich mal meinen schami level wird er nacht nichtmal einer woche schon t8,5 tragen.. wozu dann noch naxx etc?? Naja vlt kann man dann nicht mehr t8,,5 für eroberung kaufen
MFG


----------



## Druidiri (18. Juni 2009)

sry wenns jetz nicht hier her gehört aber ist es schon bekannt wann der patch kommt? und sind die patch notes nur überlegungen oder schon feste entscheidungen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Massìv (18. Juni 2009)

Druidiri schrieb:


> sry wenns jetz nicht hier her gehört aber ist es schon bekannt wann der patch kommt? und sind die patch notes nur überlegungen oder schon feste entscheidungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, es steht noch nicht fest wann er kommt aber es wird aufjedenfall noch dauern!
Die Patchnotes werden zum Teil sicher schon so stimmen aber kleinigkeiten ändern sie immer in der Testphase!
MFG


----------



## Maxugon (18. Juni 2009)

Druidiri schrieb:


> sry wenns jetz nicht hier her gehört aber ist es schon bekannt wann der patch kommt? und sind die patch notes nur überlegungen oder schon feste entscheidungen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zu 80% eine feste Entscheidung.Der Patch wurde für Juli / August angekündigt.


----------



## AerionD (18. Juni 2009)

T8,5 für jeden? Oh nein, wie soll ich mich denn dann überlegen fühlen?


----------



## Valenzius (18. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass ist nur ein schlecht gemeinter Scherz von Blizzard( auch wenns nicht so aussieht). Ich habe Ulduar ( noch) nicht von innen gesehen, aber ich finde es extrem unfair für die , die sich mit mühe dadurchgekämpft haben. Nach einer Woche soll ich dann mein t8 haben? das ist doch wohl lächerlich!

Andererseits werden Heros wieder öfter besucht und Casual-Gamer können auch Endgamecontent genießen.

mfg Vale


----------



## NetzaFetza (18. Juni 2009)

Dann bekommen ja alle meine Chars t8,5, weil unsere gilde nix in Ulduar reist und wir am Levi wipen!!! Juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




/ironie off


----------



## Massìv (18. Juni 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Der Patch wurde für Juli / August angekündigt.


Quelle?



AerionD schrieb:


> T8,5 für jeden? Oh nein, wie soll ich mich denn dann überlegen fühlen?


Olol xD


----------



## Maxugon (18. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> T8,5 für jeden? Oh nein, wie soll ich mich denn dann überlegen fühlen?


Ehm,ja ,T6!Das ist die Lösung!


----------



## Maxugon (18. Juni 2009)

Massiv ist genauso wie ich aggressiv ^^


----------



## Medmius (18. Juni 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Ehm,ja ,T6!Das ist die Lösung!



Mit T6 soll man sich überlegen fühlen?


----------



## blaQmind (18. Juni 2009)

ähm naja ich freu mich ja über solche änderungen eig schon,.. nur die folgen sind vlt anders als blizz denkt

heros dann sowieso nur mehr mit 5k dps
naxx 10ner nur mit 6k usw^^
(jetz mal ein bischen überspitzt)
aber ich denke das die leute dadurch nur noch schneller überall durch wollen


----------



## Maxugon (18. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Mit T6 soll man sich überlegen fühlen?


Als pala schon 1. full 2. leuchtet es

Kennst du nicht das Sprichwort von Albert Einstein(also oder so^^)
-Alles was glänzt ist nicht silber sondern gold und überlegen!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> wie soll ich mich denn dann überlegen fühlen?


t9 ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxugon (18. Juni 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> t9 ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vorsorglich t11


----------



## Piggy D. (18. Juni 2009)

bekommt man dann alle token fuer marken oder bleibts bei helm und brust?


----------



## blaQmind (18. Juni 2009)

Piggy schrieb:


> bekommt man dann alle token fuer marken oder bleibts bei helm und brust?


noch extremer muss es ja nicht werdn oder?^^


----------



## Piggy D. (18. Juni 2009)

na wenn sie es schon fuer gelegenheitsspieler auslegen, koennen sie auch das t8,5 set fuer alle zugaenglich machen 
dann werd ich fuer mein set wenigstens nich mehr angeflamed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (18. Juni 2009)

Piggy schrieb:


> na wenn sie es schon fuer gelegenheitsspieler auslegen, koennen sie auch das t8,5 set fuer alle zugaenglich machen
> dann werd ich fuer mein set wenigstens nich mehr angeflamed
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe ^^
naja
ich bin kein ulduar raider und ich geb mich auch demnach mit 2 teiln zufriedn bzw mir reicht auch mal eq für emblem der ehre leichter zu bekommen^^


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. Juni 2009)

tja 2 Teile bekommt man geschenkt wenn man genügend hat aber die alten werden ja nicht umgewandelt ergo alles von vorne

Frage ist werden dann wenigstens die Kosten für die T8,5 Teile erhöht oder bekommt man die Eroberungsteile nur wenn man die Bosse mit Erfolg in den Jeweilgen Inis gelegt hat den dann wäre das wieder Fair da die Erfolge echt haarig sind


----------



## blaQmind (18. Juni 2009)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> tja 2 Teile bekommt man geschenkt wenn man genügend hat aber die alten werden ja nicht umgewandelt ergo alles von vorne
> 
> Frage ist werden dann wenigstens die Kosten für die T8,5 Teile erhöht oder bekommt man die Eroberungsteile nur wenn man die Bosse mit Erfolg in den Jeweilgen Inis gelegt hat den dann wäre das wieder Fair da die Erfolge echt haarig sind


denk ich eher nicht
da man die neuen marken ja jetzt sogar für den daily hero und daily dungeon bekommt
und da werden sie auch kaum mit erfolgn unterscheidn,.. wär ja ein bischen kontraproduktiv

ich wär wie du gesagt hast für eine kostenerhöhung + einer erhöhung der gedroppten marken in ulduar um es zu kompensieren


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. Juni 2009)

hab ich auch im WoW-Forum gefragt aber da sie da Schichtende haben wirds mit Antworten bestimmt erst Morgen

so werd mal pennen Morgen Matheexmanen GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Machat (18. Juni 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> T8,5 für jeden? Oh nein, wie soll ich mich denn dann überlegen fühlen?


sowas von doppel- und dreifach- und vierfach-/sign!

Ich freue mich darüber. Und Blizz hat schon seine Gründe. Dass ihr aber auch an allem was auszusetzen habt! Es gibt einige geile Änderungen, aber das interessiert ja nur Optimisten. Und die sollen gefälligst draußen bleiben! "Ich hasse WoW, es ist nicht mehr das was es mal war -.- Ob ich es noch spiele? Hell yeah! Wieso? Ach, öhm... das verstehst du nicht. Du spielst nicht WoW"

GALKKTHXBYE =)


----------



## noizycat (18. Juni 2009)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man dann teilweise T7/7,5 und die alten Markenitems gleich überspringen kann, wenn man nur dumm Heros abfarmt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht, dass ich was gegen besseres Equip hätte ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (18. Juni 2009)

Merkt euch doch mal BLIZZARD IST GOTT ! 

da hilft auch kein jammern .

lg ich


----------



## blaQmind (18. Juni 2009)

jo ab jetz heros und danach ulduar xD


----------



## The_Ground_Zero (18. Juni 2009)

naja ein argument mehr PvP zu machen da muss man für die sets und der Wertung noch etwas tun und nit nur mal eben Hero gehn und t8,5 bekommen. Naja Blizz wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben naja wir werden sehn wenn der Patch raus kommt


----------



## Seryma (18. Juni 2009)

Hatte damals eine VIEL bessere Lösung vorgeschlagen:

3 Embleme des Heldentums -> 1 Emblem der Ehre
3 Embleme der Ehre -> 1 Emblem der Eroberung

Damit könnte man durch Heroics weit kommen, aber nicht ohne viel Ausdauer zu zeigen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was Blizz jetzt macht finde ich zu übertrieben...


----------



## Ferethor (18. Juni 2009)

Was soll sich Blizz großartig gedacht haben? Blizz ist nur an Geld interessiert, was auch klar sein sollte als ein großes Unternehmen. Sie wollen soviele Spieler wie möglich bei der Stange halten und wollen immer mehr. Immer mehr Spielern und dadurch Geld. Sie tun alles dafür. Damit die vielen Casuals an Equip kommen und nicht whinen, bekommen die jetzt auch die Möglichkeit an Ulduarequip zu kommen.

Hey Blizz, führt doch einen Item-Shop ein. Ein Player-Treff mir Portalen überall hin und Instant 80 wäre auch angesagt, anders geht das ja gar nicht.


----------



## blaQmind (18. Juni 2009)

The_Ground_Zero schrieb:


> naja ein argument mehr PvP zu machen da muss man für die sets und der Wertung noch etwas tun und nit nur mal eben Hero gehn und t8,5 bekommen. Naja Blizz wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben naja wir werden sehn wenn der Patch raus kommt


pvp sets um markn kaufn? geht ja dann auch^^


----------



## Massìv (18. Juni 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Hatte damals eine VIEL bessere Lösung vorgeschlagen:
> 
> 3 Embleme des Heldentums -> 1 Emblem der Ehre
> 3 Embleme der Ehre -> 1 Emblem der Eroberung
> ...


Finde ich sehr gut und um einiges besser als die jetzige Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## metalvamp (18. Juni 2009)

Jeder regt sich drüber auf, am Ende nutzt es jeder, der am Anfang deswegen rumgeheult hat, es wäre doch so scheiße, und freut sich später über die Zeiteinsparung.
Es war doch mit der Insel Quel'Danas fast das gleiche, als dann endlich der Heromarkenhändler da war, der ma eben für Marken aus Heroinis etc Items auf ca BT Niveau verkauft hat. Am Anfang haben alle *vermeintlichen* "Pros" rumgeschrien aber gestört hat es niemand, da die guten Spieler schon gleichwertiges bzw besseres Equip hatten und die, die eben noch nicht so weit waren dadurch auch mal die Chance hatten, wenigstens die t5 und t6 Raids zu sehen (Sunwell war immernoch einige Nummern zu groß für die).
So oder so ähnlich wird es vermutlich auch hier ablaufen also einfach mal abwarten und nicht gleich sinnlos rumflamen.


----------



## EisblockError (18. Juni 2009)

Jo und keine Freeepix, dass es Nachzügler/Twinks noch schwerer haben in eine Hero/Naxx Gruppe zu kommen weil da immer die selben sind die sich jetzt mit ihrem T8 überlegen fühlen, obwohl sie ulduar nie von innen sehen.


----------



## Massìv (18. Juni 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Hey Blizz, führt doch einen Item-Shop ein. Ein Player-Treff mir Portalen überall hin und Instant 80 wäre auch angesagt, anders geht das ja gar nicht.


Zuviel P-Server gespielt?


----------



## Seryma (18. Juni 2009)

Wann kommt Patch 3.2 jetzt endlich? Need Epix O.o 

Gibts ja jetzt praktisch umsonst :x


----------



## Massìv (18. Juni 2009)

metalvamp schrieb:


> Jeder regt sich drüber auf, am Ende nutzt es jeder, der am Anfang deswegen rumgeheult hat, es wäre doch so scheiße, und freut sich später über die Zeiteinsparung.
> Es war doch mit der Insel Quel'Danas fast das gleiche, als dann endlich der Heromarkenhändler da war, der ma eben für Marken aus Heroinis etc Items auf ca BT Niveau verkauft hat. Am Anfang haben alle *vermeintlichen* "Pros" rumgeschrien aber gestört hat es niemand, da die guten Spieler schon gleichwertiges bzw besseres Equip hatten und die, die eben noch nicht so weit waren dadurch auch mal die Chance hatten, wenigstens die t5 und t6 Raids zu sehen (Sunwell war immernoch einige Nummern zu groß für die).
> So oder so ähnlich wird es vermutlich auch hier ablaufen also einfach mal abwarten und nicht gleich sinnlos rumflamen.


Ja stimmt aber das war auch gegen ende von BC und wir jetzt noch nicht mal bei der hälfte.
Klar wird es jeder nutzen aber trotzdem finden viele die Einführung schlecht!
MFG


----------



## The_Ground_Zero (18. Juni 2009)

blaQmind schrieb:


> pvp sets um markn kaufn? geht ja dann auch^^



sicherlich nicht das beste PvP Set erhältst du für keine Marke


----------



## aengaron (18. Juni 2009)

nujoo die Logik dahinter ist recht einfach: Embleme austauschen, alle rennen wieder in die HCs und bestehenden Raids um t8-embleme und über dailies gar t9-emblehme zu sammeln. Spieler für paar Monate beschäftigt, ergo Blizz hat wieder jede Menge Zeit...

Auch wenn ich andere Änderungen gut finde, zB bei den Berufen, is dass doch ne arge Schwache Vorstellung wenn das kommen sollte...


----------



## Compléxx (18. Juni 2009)

ICh freu mich riiiesig auf den patch und auch auf die epix weil ich ulduar scheusslich finde :-/ wäääää


----------



## Predataurus (18. Juni 2009)

Dann kann man doch den Verkäufer für die Eroberungs- und Ehrenmarken rauspatchen. Wird ja eh keiner mehr was kaufen von denen, oder?


----------



## Pluto-X (18. Juni 2009)

Tja aber die 'alten' hero inis werden dann zur reinen Pflichtfarmini. Das ist doch voll öde , da spaziert man eh so durch mit 7.5 eq. 
Weis nicht was das alles soll, dann können sie direkt ein ganzes 7.5 set verschenken wenn man 80 wird und dann kann man aufhören zu spielen weils ab dann total langweilig wird.
Naja das geht halt alles in Richtung Hypa Hypa ^^.
Da geniesse ich es richtig wenn ich mal mit nem 22er twink in goldhain usw. unterwegs bin. da ist die Welt (azeroth's) noch in Ordnung !


----------



## Compléxx (18. Juni 2009)

naaaajaa ich find uluar ja scheusslich.... bin full naxx / malygos equipt und wenn ich meinen freunden (alle gleich sogut wie ich) rushen wir da die heros durch... wir pullen mehrere mob grp zusammen...

iwie schon cool wenn man soooooo easy t8 farmen kann... doch sie ist in ordnung nordend... alles entwickelt sich.. auch wow (auch wenn für einige nch positiv)


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (18. Juni 2009)

kann man sich gleich auf nen privatserver mit marktplatz am anfang ansiedeln

is in etwa das selbe -.-


----------



## Shadowing (18. Juni 2009)

meint ihr die aktuellen Embleme der Ehre / - des Heldentums werden in Eroberer Badges dann umgewandelt, oder werden wohl die badges dann im bag nutzlos vergammeln, welche man sich bis dahin gespart hat?

lg
shadow

ps. weil dann farm ich mir jetzt crap badges und hau alle eroberer marken für kugeln raus, solange diese noch für 900g weggehen und net für 20g wie es bald sein wird xD


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (18. Juni 2009)

Also ich weis nicht was ihr habt? Es wird eine neue Marke geben die die anderen ersetzt. Logischerweise werden ja wohl auch die bezahlungsarten angepasst werden. 

Lesen => denken

Weiterhin denke ich das die jetztigen Embleme dann in die neuen umgetauscht werden. Ist ja wohl klar.


----------



## B.CA$H (18. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es hohl,ja viele haben das auch gesagt,aber was ist mit den Leuten die Tage mit den Encounter aus Ulduar beschäftigt waren?
Wieviele Leute üebrhaupt können behaupten Yoggi mindestens einmal gelegt zu haben?

Und dann bekommt man auch noch T 8,5 geschenkt....

Nachdem Ema schon so schön generft wurde kann man mit etwas glück innerhalbt weniger Wochen full T8,5 werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ulduar wurde auch schon so dermaßen generft das selbst rndms dort druch rennen können...

Iwie nimmt mir das den Spaß,
Aber es gibt auch positive Dinge am Patch !
Siehe neue Mounts,Koloseum,neues Schlachtfeld etc.


Achja Edit:

Malygos und Naxx waren Kindergarten,diese Inis waren so schon zu leicht,egal ob auf 10/25er bei Ulduar war anfangs wenigstens können gefragt.


----------



## Compléxx (18. Juni 2009)

B.CA$H schrieb:


> Achja Edit:
> 
> Malygos und Naxx waren Kindergarten,diese Inis waren so schon zu leicht,egal ob auf 10/25er bei Ulduar war anfangs wenigstens können gefragt.




gut stimmt


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (18. Juni 2009)

P-Server INC!
jetz mal ohne dünnes: was soll das schon wieder? wie kann man eig so *********** und sein eigenes spiel kaputt machen?
beten wir, dass dieser patch niemals aufgespielt wird^^


----------



## Anburak-G (18. Juni 2009)

Naja, einerseits gut um Twinks leichter auszustatten, andererseits blöd, weil man damm micht einfach auf's equip schauen kann was der/diejenige schon gesehen hat sondern muss immer erfolge abchecken^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. Juni 2009)

omg das hilft weder naps in den endcontent noch gibts mehr als 2 teile t8 dafür.

das ist eine notwendige maßnahme um nachzügler für raids zu equippen. um auch willigen neuspielern die chance auf einen colloseumsraid zu ermöglichen

beide daumen hoch dafür. die einzigen die flamen sind doch die endraider, die dann andere kurz mit equip auf ihrem niveau rumrennen sehen. wer gut spielt, der hat 2 wochen später eh besseres zeug. ich weiß jetzt schon nicht mehr wohin mit den emblemen mit meinem main, meinem twink würden sie allerdings ganz gut tun


----------



## Belty (19. Juni 2009)

Ich wäre irgendwie dafür das nur die Endbosse aus den Heroes die Eroberungs-Embleme droppen.
Die kosten können ruhig bleiben.

Und Zack ein riesen Problem ist gelöst, weil die Tokens niemanden hinter her geschmissen werden.


Wäre zumindest mehr oder weniger eine lukrative Lösung oder dergleichen finde ich.


----------



## Sir Wagi (19. Juni 2009)

OMG WTF LOL ROFL ?!?!

Was soll´n das ? Is ja wohl ein wenig sehr übertrieben, die Änderung an den Marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Shadowing (19. Juni 2009)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> nur die Endbosse aus den Heroes die Eroberungs-Embleme droppen.
> 
> niemanden hinter her geschmissen werden.




LOL?
naxx 25iger / 10er - das reicht doch schon um unendlich viele badges zu farmen lol
dann noch sath maly, emalon, archa

so wayne ob die zwischenbosse in heros das droppen, die tokens werden dir SO oder SO HINTERHERGEWORFEN!
jeder kacknap hat die dann-.-


----------



## EyeofSauron (19. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> omg das hilft weder naps in den endcontent noch gibts mehr als 2 teile t8 dafür.
> 
> das ist eine notwendige maßnahme um nachzügler für raids zu equippen. um auch willigen neuspielern die chance auf einen colloseumsraid zu ermöglichen
> 
> beide daumen hoch dafür. die einzigen die flamen sind doch die endraider, die dann andere kurz mit equip auf ihrem niveau rumrennen sehen. wer gut spielt, der hat 2 wochen später eh besseres zeug. ich weiß jetzt schon nicht mehr wohin mit den emblemen mit meinem main, meinem twink würden sie allerdings ganz gut tun




ähm nein?
in bc wars auch so, wenn man anfängt geht man halt erst kara, dann ssc und danach bt
nachdem ich gegen ende von classic aufgehört hatte, hab ich auch erst mit der veröffentlichung von bt wieder angefangen, und hab nach knapp 2 monaten genug gear gehabt um effektiv in bt mitraiden zu können

warum muss man jetzt nicht mehr die kette einhalten? vor allem da es sowieso 10er und 25er gibt, noch dazu normal und hardmode
Es soll nicht alles für alle da sein. Jeder kann die Bosse sehn, wenn er 10er geht. Es ist nichts wesentlich anders als im 25er 
Hardmodes sind für engagierte spieler, und sollen auch nor von solchen geschafft werden. Und die haben sich das gear ja auch erarbeitet


----------



## IwanNI (19. Juni 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Zuviel P-Server gespielt?



Nein, RoM. Da gibts das.

@ Thema: Naja, schon leicht sinnfrei, die Änderung. Ist halt wie manche schon gesagt haben: 80 -> Heros -> Ulduar.


----------



## celion (19. Juni 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> omg das hilft weder naps in den endcontent noch gibts mehr als 2 teile t8 dafür.
> 
> das ist eine notwendige maßnahme um nachzügler für raids zu equippen. um auch willigen neuspielern die chance auf einen colloseumsraid zu ermöglichen
> 
> beide daumen hoch dafür. die einzigen die flamen sind doch die endraider, die dann andere kurz mit equip auf ihrem niveau rumrennen sehen. wer gut spielt, der hat 2 wochen später eh besseres zeug. ich weiß jetzt schon nicht mehr wohin mit den emblemen mit meinem main, meinem twink würden sie allerdings ganz gut tun



Blizz sollte nicht versuchen neue Spieler zu gewinnen als eher alte Spieler zu halten!

Zu classig hatte Wow 5 Mio. Spieler und man konnte 40 Mann Raids locker füllen, heute sind 12 Mio. und viele Raids scheitern daran 25 Mann aufzutreiben.
Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn Blizz soweit geht das es beim nächsten Addon nur noch 10er Inis gibt.

Warum solllte man durch 25er Inis wipen wenn man einen Monat später die gleichen Epix in den Arsch geblasen bekommt.

Hoffen wir mal Blizz wacht rechtzeitig auf!


----------



## Massìv (19. Juni 2009)

IwanNI schrieb:


> Nein, RoM. Da gibts das.
> 
> @ Thema: Naja, schon leicht sinnfrei, die Änderung. Ist halt wie manche schon gesagt haben: 80 -> Heros -> Ulduar.


Und wie genau kommst du auf diese Idee?
Sagen wir man wird 80 farmt eine Woche Heroics, Dann kann man sich 2(!!!) t8,5 Teile kaufen und evtl einen Ring und ein Anderes Teil.
Nur deshalb kann man nicht gleich Ulduar raiden...
Mit dem Equip hätte man noch nichtmal den Erfolg "Überlegen"..
Es ist wie immer 80->Hero->10er/25 Naxx und was dazu kommt und DANNACH Ulduar!
Ja klar werden viele gleich Ulduar gehn aber nur weil sie in Gilden sind die auch davor Ulduar Erfolgreich waren.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2009)

immer alles positiv sehen <3 die Änderung.


----------



## IwanNI (19. Juni 2009)

> Änderungen im Emblemsystem
> 
> * In den beiden 10- und 25-Spieler-Instanzen des Kolosseums der Kreuzfahrer fällt ein neues Emblem des Triumphs.
> 
> ...



Naja, wenn man das so liest is die Änderung vllt. doch gar net soooooo schlecht, aber nur wenn der Preis für die Items entsprechend angehoben wird. In BC sind wir ja auch mit nur einer Art von Marken ausgekommen und die Sachen waren entsprechend teuer.




Massìv schrieb:


> Und wie genau kommst du auf diese Idee?
> Sagen wir man wird 80 farmt eine Woche Heroics, Dann kann man sich 2(!!!) t8,5 Teile kaufen und evtl einen Ring und ein Anderes Teil.
> Nur deshalb kann man nicht gleich Ulduar raiden...
> Mit dem Equip hätte man noch nichtmal den Erfolg "Überlegen"..
> ...



Eher: 80 -> Heros -> 1 mal Naxx10 -> 1 mal Naxx 25 -> Ulduar. Und Naxx kannste ja inzwischen auch schon mit Random-Gruppen clearen, brauch ich net mal ne Gilde für
Mein Twink ist nach 14 Tagen reiner Spielzeit auf dem gleichen Niveau wie es mein Main nach 28 Tagen war...


----------



## Do0mStAr (19. Juni 2009)

Viele Leute spielen für eine Herausforderung und wollen dafür eine angemessene Belohnung erhalten. Es ist nur verständlich, dass der normale Weg zu dem besten Equip über stufenweise Anstiege erfolgt. 80er-Dungeons -> HC-Dungeons -> Naxx usw. -> Selbiges auf HC -> Ulduar. 

Worin der Sinn liegt, Leute für das "Bewältigen" von Hc-Dungeons mit Belohnungen auf dem lvl von Ulduar-Heroisch ausstatten zu wollen, erschließt sich mir in keinster Weise und ich finde es nur allzu verständlich, dass sich Leute, die diesen langen und teileeise mühsamen Weg gegangen sind, es schlichtweg unerträglich finden, dass anderen alles wieder in den Allerwertesten gesteckt wird. 

Es interessiert mich herzlich wenig, dass Mounts schon ab lvl 20 erhältlich sein sollten und andere Änderungen, welche "Neueinsteigern" das lvln erleichtern. Es interessiert mich auch nicht, dass über das Argentumturnier Gegenstände erhältlich sind, welche mit Naxxramas-Equip gleichwertig sind. Ich kann es auch verschmerzen, dass der zu Tode generfte Emalon-25er mit ein wenig Glück entsprechende Gegenstände für einen glücklichen Spieler liefert, da hier zumindest noch ein gewisses Maß an Equipment vom Großteil der Gruppe erwartet werden muss. Aber dass es Gegenstände im momentanen End-Contentbereich nun für absolut jeden geben soll, ohne dass dafür eine angemessene Leistung desjenigen erbracht werden muss, ist mit Spiellogik nicht zu erklären. 

Man nehme als Beispiel die guten Gilden im Ulduar-10er-bereich, welche keinen 25er auf die Beine stellen. Diese farmten sich mühsam über Wochen durch zusätzliche Türme beim Leviathan und den ein oder anderne Hardmode, sowie Emalon-25er einige Eroberer-Marken zusammen, nur um zu sehen, dass auf einmal Heroic-Instanzen von den Belohnungen mit diesen gleichgesetzt werden sollen.


----------



## torpedo979 (19. Juni 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Hatte damals eine VIEL bessere Lösung vorgeschlagen:
> 
> 3 Embleme des Heldentums -> 1 Emblem der Ehre
> 3 Embleme der Ehre -> 1 Emblem der Eroberung
> ...




sehr geiler vorschlag meiner meinung nach - auf diese weise werden sowohl (ausdauernde) hc-farmer als auch raider belohnt.


----------



## Ironsoul-theonlyone (19. Juni 2009)

so des muss nun sein wegen eurer entwickelten lernresistenz seid es bc gibt...

alles durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mein fazit:

warum spielt ihr den noch wow?

der eine weint ich kann nimmer posen mimimimi was sagte blizzard vor wotlk? sie will es ALLEN spielern ermöglichen ALLES zu sehen,,, lernresistenz oder einfach nur ein schrei nach liebe?^^

der andere heult rum mimimi ich reiss mir den arsch auf in udluar für mein euip udn die bekommens geschenkt xD warum ist das wohl so? vieleicht ja darum das blizzard leute die NEU in das spiel einsteigen, denen es ermöglichen will nicht zuerst 6monate euip in *low* Raids erfarmen zu müssen um eine *gute* raid gilde zu finden sondern und hört her meine lieben ihnen die chance geben schnell den neuen content zu sehen..

was meiner meinung nach für die highraids eine sehr grosse berreicherung ist, da so leute mit SKILL es schaffen euip zu holen um bei highraids mitzuwirken statt wie in bc in lowraids zu gimpen mit leuten sich abnerfen die null ahnung von taktik haben.

daher eine logische weiterentwicklung von BC der insel also SW und dem damaligen neuen besseren belohnungen von marken...


stellt euch mal vor es soll echt leute geben die wow zoggen weil es ihnen SPASS macht..
und die bezahlen nicht immer jeden monat geld nur damit sie nie einen raid sehen werden.. nenene um die an der stange zu halten man nannte sie auch oft casual spieler sorgt sich blizzard wie eine mutter um ihre einnahmen (casual spieler) welche aus der realität betrachtet die leute sind die das spiel (blizzard) finanzieren. :O 

aber egal heult weiter rum...
weint ...
schreit..

was bringts?
leider nix lernt doch bitte mal wow aus spass zu spielen und es anderen spielern zu gönnen das sie nun auhc euip tragen dürfen welche sie sonst nie erreichen würden und contents sehen dürfen welceh sie sonst nie sehen würden..

denkt mal ein bisschen an die andern net nur an euren beschissenen egoistischen arsch welcher auch nur einer unter MILLIARDEN ist.........

love and peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torpedo979 (19. Juni 2009)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Ich wäre irgendwie dafür das nur die Endbosse aus den Heroes die Eroberungs-Embleme droppen.
> Die kosten können ruhig bleiben.
> 
> Und Zack ein riesen Problem ist gelöst, weil die Tokens niemanden hinter her geschmissen werden.
> ...




ist auch ne gute idee - obwohl mir die "emblem-umwandlung" noch ein bisschen besser gefällt.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (19. Juni 2009)

Mhhh da gabs wohl wieder bei Blizz eine dummheitsrunde gegeben mit den dümmsten sachen die in WoW eigebaut werden müssen. Naja voll bullshit da kann dann wieder jeder mit 0 Sklill sich EQ holen -.-


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. Juni 2009)

Zu geil wie sich die Freaks hier aufregen..."oh nein, ich hab nicht mehr die besten epixxe und bin nicht länger was besseres" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde die Änderungen gut für alle Casuals und Neueinsteiger, sowie Spieler mit gesundem Bezug zum RL! Die richtigen Progamer-Gilden haben sowieso andere Prioritäten als sich über sowas aufzuregen...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

War das zu Bc Zeiten noch schön wo es nur eine Markensorte gab und nicht jeder Gimp sich T5 / T6 so kaufen konnte -.-


----------



## celion (19. Juni 2009)

Ironsoul-theonlyone schrieb:


> was bringts?
> leider nix lernt doch bitte mal wow aus spass zu spielen und es anderen spielern zu gönnen das sie nun auhc euip tragen dürfen welche sie sonst nie erreichen würden und contents sehen dürfen welceh sie sonst nie sehen würden..



Ich dachte immer dafür gibts die 10er Inis, hab gehört da sehen die Bosse auch so aus wie in der 25er.

Es geht sich nicht darum das man den casuals nichts gönnt, es geht sich darum das man fürs nixtun den gleichen "ingame" Erfolg hat wie diejenigen die sich den Arsch aufreissen. Ist ja im RL auch nicht anders, wer schufftet der hat was und der der den ganzen Tag im Bett verbringt hat halt eben nix... und das ist auch richtig so!


----------



## Topanga (19. Juni 2009)

celion schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer dafür gibts die 10er Inis, hab gehört da sehen die Bosse auch so aus wie in der 25er.
> 
> Es geht sich nicht darum das man den casuals nichts gönnt, es geht sich darum das man fürs nixtun den gleichen "ingame" Erfolg hat wie diejenigen die sich den Arsch aufreissen. Ist ja im RL auch nicht anders, wer schufftet der hat was und der der den ganzen Tag im Bett verbringt hat halt eben nix... und das ist auch richtig so!





/sign


----------



## Bobtronic2 (19. Juni 2009)

Das ist der Grösste scheiss.Andere Reissen sich für diese Marken in Ulduar den Arsc.... Auf und jetzt bekommt man die so in den Arsc.. Geschoben.

Die Leute und Gilden die sich die Marken Erkämpft haben können wenigsten von sich behaupten das sie was dafür Getan haben.
dann Lautet der Spruch Wir Waren dabei

Achja wenn einer Meint das Leute die Raiden gehen kein Rl wir Raiden 3 Mal die woche am abend wenn ihrs net gebacken bekommt Pech.
Gebt den leuten Gleich fürs Nichts Tun wenn sie L 80 werden ein T set.(Ich könnt emich so aufregen)


ps: Über die Anderen Nerfs brauchen wir ja mal garn nicht zu reden.
Wieder Schön Klassen generft weils von Pvp Leute Mimimi Kam danke.


----------



## addyy09 (19. Juni 2009)

> dann kann sich jeder gümmeltwink demnächst t8.5 von heros kaufen ?!


mit embleme der eroberung kann mann doch nur t8 sachen kaufen oder


----------



## Topanga (19. Juni 2009)

Ich frag mich langsam warum Blizz überhaupt neue Raid Inis implementiert wenn man nicht mehr rein gehen muss um das EQ zu bekommen...


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2009)

Bobtronic2 schrieb:


> Das ist der Grösste scheiss.Andere Reissen sich für diese Marken in Ulduar den Arsc.... Auf und jetzt bekommt man die so in den Arsc.. Geschoben.
> 
> Die Leute und Gilden die sich die Marken Erkämpft haben können wenigsten von sich behaupten das sie was dafür Getan haben.
> dann Lautet der Spruch Wir Waren dabei
> ...



Feral war zu OP, Blizzard nerft Klassen nicht aus Lust und Laune, sondern nur wenn sie sehen das diese Klassen zu stark sind -.-


----------



## EyeofSauron (19. Juni 2009)

Ironsoul-theonlyone schrieb:


> was meiner meinung nach für die highraids eine sehr grosse berreicherung ist, da so leute mit SKILL es schaffen euip zu holen um bei highraids mitzuwirken statt wie in bc in lowraids zu gimpen mit leuten sich abnerfen die null ahnung von taktik haben.


skill= 2 wochen heros farmen für t8.5 equip?

wenn man effektiv raiden will geht man erst heros, dann naxx und dann ulduar

nach einer woche hat man locker genug hero gear für 10er naxx, dann rennt man da einmal rnd durch, hat genug gear für 25er naxx, und da rennt man auch noch mal mit nem rnd raid durch. Zusätzlich kann man noch t7 kaufen für marken, das heißt nach einer woche zumindest ulduar 10er rdy equip. Theoretisch kann man also in einer woche genug gear haben um 10er ulduar zu gehen. Und da kann man wohl sogar noch in der ersten woche ulduar 10er die ersten 6 bosse legen, und da noch mal gear abgreifen. das wird auch noch unnötig vereinfacht, und jetz erzähl mir mal was das mit skill zu tun hat


----------



## BimmBamm (19. Juni 2009)

Was passiert mit den alten Emblemen? Im Prinzip müssten sie umgewandelt werden, damit sie überhaupt noch zu was nütze sind.

Da stellt sich dann folgendes Problem: Etliche Leute haben soviele Marken über, daß es überhaupt keinen Run auf die Heroes oder Raids geben wird - der Kontent wird einfach nicht mehr gemacht (bei mir sind's alleine 300 Helden-Embleme; bei den derzeitigen Kosten für die Items besteht überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit, noch überhaupt für irgendein Item eine Ini zu besuchen).

Natürlich gehört die Item-Jagd ebenfalls zur Motivation. Meine Gilde steht im 10er-Ulduar; wir hatten uns komplett damit abgefunden, vorerst unsere Griffel höchstens mal auf ein günstiges Eroberungs-Item durch Emalon25-Abfarmen zu legen. Und das war völlig ok so.

Ich weiß nicht, was Blizz sich dabei denkt. Die Motivationskurve wird weiter gesenkt; statt dessen wird es wieder die altbekannten "Kara-Marken-Farm-Runs" geben, die alles ohne Erfahrung und entsprechendes Equip ausgeschlossen haben - das wollten wir doch gerade überhaupt nicht wiederhaben; zumal gerade Neueinsteigern und Nachzüglern jede Chance auf eine Mitnahme in diese Raids verwehrt wurde! Es war doch gut so, wie es jetzt war: Staffelung der Marken-Items nach entsprechendem Raidstand. 

Bevor wieder jemand schreit, ich würde jemandem die Items nicht gönnen: Es verliert persönlich für mich an Reiz, meinen Char vorher über Monate in kleinen Schritten verbessert zu haben, um plötzlich eine Menge viel besserer Klamotten ohne jedes eigene Zutun hinterhergeschmissen zu bekommen. Der gesamte Sinn der unterschiedlichen Embleme geht den Bach runter - dann hätten sie von vornherein ein Marken-System wie in BC mit den entsprechenden Preisen wiederverwerten sollen! Da wurde man nicht erst ausgeschlossen, um dann umso schneller das Zeug aufgedrängt zu bekommen.

Im Endeffekt scheint alles auf den Stand von BC hinauszulaufen: Die Anfangs-Raids werden für Marken-Items gemacht; der mittlere Kontent überhaupt nicht mehr. Wenn nicht alles auf den Stand des derzeitigen Naxx heruntergenerft wird, werden dann zwar ganz viele Spieler in gutem Equip herumlaufen, aber dennoch nur eingespielte Gilden, die sich durch den gesamten Inhalt durchprügeln, jemals Arthas zu Gesicht bekommen - eventuell diesmal 7 statt 5 %. Bis zum großen Nerf zwei Monate vor dem nächsten AddOn. 

Alles beim alten - nur diesmal noch viel schneller.


----------



## Ironsoul-theonlyone (19. Juni 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> skill= 2 wochen heros farmen für t8.5 equip?
> 
> wenn man effektiv raiden will geht man erst heros, dann naxx und dann ulduar
> 
> nach einer woche hat man locker genug hero gear für 10er naxx, dann rennt man da einmal rnd durch, hat genug gear für 25er naxx, und da rennt man auch noch mal mit nem rnd raid durch. Zusätzlich kann man noch t7 kaufen für marken, das heißt nach einer woche zumindest ulduar 10er rdy equip. Theoretisch kann man also in einer woche genug gear haben um 10er ulduar zu gehen. Und da kann man wohl sogar noch in der ersten woche ulduar 10er die ersten 6 bosse legen, und da noch mal gear abgreifen. das wird auch noch unnötig vereinfacht, und jetz erzähl mir mal was das mit skill zu tun hat




naja solange für dich skill= 2 wochen heros farmen für t8.5 equip? 

ist sag einfach NIX mehr danke und lösch wow und geh raus in die weite grosse welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ne nach soner aussage erkläre ich dir NIX ist mir zu dumm..


----------



## GerriG (19. Juni 2009)

> beide daumen hoch dafür. die einzigen die flamen sind doch die endraider, die dann andere kurz mit equip auf ihrem niveau rumrennen sehen. wer gut spielt, der hat 2 wochen später eh besseres zeug. ich weiß jetzt schon nicht mehr wohin mit den emblemen mit meinem main, meinem twink würden sie allerdings ganz gut tun



Nicht wirklich, ich bin kein "End raider" Ich raide 2x die Woche manchmal 3x
(Meine Freundin hasst mich dafür aber das ist eine andere Geschichte)

Ich finde die Änderung dennoch nicht grad so "gut"
Ich bin jetzt in Ulduar 10er bis Vezax gekommen und in Ulduar 25er bis Hodir (Neuer Raid und hatten bis jetzt erst 2 Raidtage und 2 neue ID's)

Ich mein es rennt dann wieder jeder DEPP der viel Zeit hat im halb t8 rum, der dennoch nur 2 k DPS fährt (Ja es kommt nich nur auf die DPS an, aber wenn ich schon t8 habe, dann will ich mindestens 4k dps bei Flickwerk sehen...)
Und jeder meint er is der King, weil ich Heroics farmen kann :x

Auf der anderen Seite isses gut, so kann ich meine Twinks austatten oder den Leuten die nicht soviel Zeit haben eine Chance geben mehr vom Content zu sehen.

/Sign BimmBamm


----------



## madmurdock (19. Juni 2009)

Auch wenn das nun so stimmt, dauert das erstens noch eine Weile bis es live geht und zweitens bietet das einen Anreiz für T7+ Chars die niedrigen Inis noch zu besuchen um Nachkömmlingen bei der Equipbeschaffung zu helfen. Ausserdem lässt sich so Zweitequip farmen. Die wichtigen Items wie Zweihandwaffen und Bögen gibt es ja sowieso nur in den hohen Raidinis, so dass es immer noch Unterschiede zu U25 Raidern und dem Casual Naxx 10er Raider gibt. Weiter dauert es auch eine Weile bis man mal genug Marken für ein T8 Teil gespart hat. 55 Marken entsprechen ja schon gut 3 4 Naxx Hero Runs, so dass man auch nicht in einer Woche "komplett" U25 ausgestattet ist...

Ich finde die Änderung gut!

Zu den Whinern mal wieder ein Wort: Das hier ist immer noch ein Spiel. Die einzigen Leute, die wieder hier rumflamen sind die Hardcore Raider, die mit 5 Raidtagen in der Woche immer noch nicht Mimiron geschafft haben, sich aber so sehr durch ihre 3 U25 Teile identifizieren, so dass sie es anderen Leuten nicht gönnen. WoW wird nie mehr WoW-Classic, wo es quasi eine kleine Elite Schicht gab, die zwar ihr T3 hatten, allerdings auch pro Raidabend mindestens 2 Stunden vorher Bufffood & Co sammeln mussten.. Ein Token in ein Item umwandeln zu können hat im Schnitt auch noch mal 250 Gold gekostet, was damals wohl ca 5 Stunden Farmarbeit entsprach.. und damals gab es keine Dailies.. Ich vermisse die Zeit ja nicht...

madmurdock.

&#8364;: Ok, habe gelesen, dass es die "High End" Marken nun auch in 5er Inis zu holen gibt bzw es bald nur noch EINE Marke geben wird. Dachte es wäre ne Art Schachtelung. Hero 5er = T7,5 Marken, Naxx10 = Naxx25 Marken, Naxx25=U25 Marken etc.
Nichts destro trotz braucht man einige Zeit, bis man jeden Slot mit "guten High End Items" belegt hat. 5-10 Heros pro Tag abzufarmen wäre mir persönlich zu blöde. Ich hätte es wohl begrüsst wenn mein System der Markenänderung eingeführt worden wäre, aber auch mit Blizz's neuem dauert es mehrere Wochen bis man voll episch ist, wenn man nicht gerade als grüner Gimp in seiner Gilde durch Naxx/Ulduar geschleift wird und pro Run dort 5+ Items in den ARSCH geschoben kriegt.


----------



## X-orzist (19. Juni 2009)

Es entspricht der Philosophie, die Blizz ende des letzten Jahres angekündigt hat.

"Jeder soll alles Sehen und entsprechend auch an Equip haben können"

Nun kann man darüber durchaus geteilter Meinung sein, ob Gut oder Schlecht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Auch ich sehe dies mit einem Weinenden und einem lachenden Auge, denn neben dem
Teilweise schon "erfarmten T8 und T8,5" habe ich nun durch diesen Patch schneller die 
Möglichkeit das Secound-Equip ebenfalls auf einen guten bis sehr guten Stand zu bringen.

Für "meinen vernachlässigten" Healpriester freu ich mich ebenfalls, da er nach einigen Wochen
Hero-Ini´s + Naxx sich dann auch über T8,5 bzw. T9 freuen dürfte.

====

ironie
on

7 Tagen Hero - Ini´s (12 pro Tag) gehen = ca. 250 Embleme der Eroberung

und das entspricht ca. die Menge an Embleme um für die Marken:

Kette
Gürtel
Beine
Brust
Kopf
Hände

erwerben zu können ^^

Was bleibt: 
Füße ( können hergestellt werden, denn die 6 Runenbeschriebenen Kugeln sind ja auch schnell "erfarmt" dank Embleme )
Schultern ???? wird man wohl auf T7,5 ausweichen müssen ^^
Ringe + Schmuck ... dropt ja relativ gutes in Naxx ^^

Also wozu in Ulduar Rep-Kosten farmen, wenn man es so einfach bekommen kann.

/ironie
off


----------



## Vranthor (19. Juni 2009)

falls ihr es noch nicht gelesen habt, es kommt T9 raus mit 3.2 ^_^ ... Und vielleicht will Blizz uns jetzt alles geben um den Lich King endlich unsere tollen Waffen ins Gesicht zu kloppen ^^ alles ist moeglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidious75 (19. Juni 2009)

Finde die sache doof, nur noch embleme der eroberung zu haben, blizz vereinfacht alles zu sehr weswegen ich starwars kotor online sehnlichst erwarte und dann wow  beende.


----------



## Buhde_Sports (19. Juni 2009)

Hey du bist seit ein paar stunden 80 und kannst noch nicht in die momentan höchste raidinstanz? So geht das aber nicht! Farme 1 Woche lang heros ab + die daylies und du hast T8.5 Helm + das andre teil sowie T7.5 schultern und T7.5 hose + vllt noch einen ring und wenn du pfleizig die daylies gemacht hast auch 1 item von dem neuen loot für Emblem des Triumphs. Full Epic Char ready 4 action innerhalb 1 Woche ist das nicht klasse? Kein naxx mehr kein Ulduar mehr nurnoch die neue Raidinstant von 3.2. total stylischer bonus ist auch dabei. ALLE sind KOMPLETT EPIC und zwar KOMPLETT alle die meisten sehn dann auch gleich aus weil sie alle die selben items haben es wird nurnoch Heros gegangen und das Argentum dings mehr nicht. Eq unterschied gibts net nein auch DU wo grade mit WoW angefangen hatt und seit 1 Woche 80 ist bist full epic drückst 2 tasten für 4k DPS und stirbst nurnoch bei movement 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW für Anfänger die Light Edition.

Gaaanz Ehrlich?
WAS SOLL DER SCHEISS?

Totaler mist aber naja bringt vllt neue Kunden = Mehr Geld = Mehr Umsatz inso fakto is das Spiel egal hauptsache das Geld fließt.

MfG Buhde_Sports


----------



## EyeofSauron (19. Juni 2009)

sieht so aus als ob man die ironie tags doch machen muss, damit die leute es verstehn

natürlich finde ich nicht das 2 wochen heros rushen skill ist
genau das wollte ich damit ausdrücken
mit jedem gimp kann ich ein paar heros am tag machen, der kriegt marken und hat bald 2er bonus, kriegt aber trotzdem nur 2k dps hin 

und nur so nebenbei an die ganzen mimi die einzigen die jammern sind die progamer 
schon mal aufgefallen das sich die meisten leute drüber aufregen? is ja auch egal
btw ich kann dir sagen das ich heute schon wieder ulduar hero durch habe, und ausserdem sarth mit 3 d
morgen noch 10er hardmodes machen, und dann hab ich bis nächsten mittwoch nix zu tun
bin ich jetz ein rl opfer, weil ich insgesamt in der woche 10 bis 15 stunden wow spiele, soviel wie andere an zwei tagen?
dann soll es so sein, damit kann ich leben

und speziell an dich madmurdock
ja ich gönne leuten, die keinerlei spielverständnis haben, und es nicht mal durch naxx schaffen nicht, das sie t8.5 bekommen, nur weil sie anderthalb wochen heros farmen.
weil grob gerechnet: 12 instanzen mit durchschnittlich 4 marken am tag, sind pro tag 48, also pro woche 336 marken
was bekommt man also dafür wohl alles? selbst wenn man nur die hälfe der instanzen jeden tag macht, hat man genug marken für 2 mal t8.5 und ein rnd teil
und dafür muss man mal echt gar nix können


----------



## Dryadris (19. Juni 2009)

Ich kann dazu nur eins sagen: "Liebes Blizzardteam, schickt den Spielern doch gleich das komplette T8,5 per Ingamepost und schafft die Marken ganz einfach ab"

Mir dreht sich gerade ehrlich gesagt der Magen um wenn ich sowas lesen muss. Ich gehöre zu Leuten die sich persönlich als Kreuzung aus Casualspieler (Progressbezogen) und Vielspieler (Zeitbezogen) bezeichnen und selbst mir gehen die Vereinfachungen so langsam auf den nicht vorhandenen S***!
Wozu noch nach Ulduar rein, wenn ich die Anzahl an Embleme einer Wochen-ID an einem einzigen Tag bekommen kann? Wieso Embleme des Triumphs für das abschließen einer stinknormalen Instanz? Soll man jetzt schon mit Level 68 anfangen Embleme des Triumphs sammeln zu können damit man auch ja auf 80 alles im Inventar hat was es für Embleme der Eroberung zu kaufen gibt? Wieso schafft Blizzard dann nicht einfach mit Patch 3.2 Naxxramas+Obsidiansanktum+Malygos ab? Brauch ja keiner mehr reingehen wenn er ja die Instanzen auf Heroisch machen kann um an sein Equip zu kommen. Wozu sich die Mühe machen einen Raid auf die Beine zu stellen, Leute zu organisieren etc wenn man sich nur 4 andere schnappen brauch und eine Hero nach der anderen durch zu rennen, das 7x die Woche und voila... Alles ist perfekt. Teamplay lernen? Wozu, brauch man in einer Hero nicht... Klassenverständnis? Wozu, brauch man in einer Hero nicht. Draufrotzen und fertig... Skill? Nennt mir eine WOTLK Hero in der man Skill brauch *rolleyes*

So langsam hab ich das Gefühl mich nicht mehr in "World of Warcraft" einzuloggen sondern ins "Teletubbi Wünsch-dir-was Wunderland"
*geht Brechreiz loswerden*


----------



## Bellthane (19. Juni 2009)

Bei manchen Antworten hat es mir teilweise die Haare aufgestellt. Was verliert ihr dadurch? Wenn ich mir jetzt nen Twink hochziehe und mit dem Naxx gehe, kann man auch nach einem Raidtag Naxx gehen, weil aus der Ini sowieso niemand mehr was braucht.

Die Änderung ist vllt zu krass, da die Marken in Hero Inis auch droppen, aber wenn man gesagt hätte, in Heros droppen Embleme der Ehre (sind doch die 25er Naxx, oder) hätten sich alle beschwert, von wegen T7,5 for free. Ich würd die Embleme des Heldentums und der Ehre abschaffen, die Eroberermarken in allen Inis droppen lassen und im 10er und 25er Ulduar schon die Neuen droppen lassen. Dann wären wieder die Leute zufrieden, die meinen sich in Ulduar den Arsch ab zu farmen.

Außerdem gibt es in Ulduar weit bessere Drops als das Markenzeug.



Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> War das zu Bc Zeiten noch schön wo es nur eine Markensorte gab und nicht jeder Gimp sich T5 / T6 so kaufen konnte -.-



Du hast zu BC schon gespielt oder? Wenn ja, dann wüsstest du, dass das dortige Markenzeug mit der Insel um einiges angehoben wurde und mit T5 vergleichbar war und man damit locker MH und BT raiden konnte.


----------



## Maximolider (19. Juni 2009)

Hilfe....ich kann nicht mehr.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiele erst seid 2 jahren und lese auch hier im forum erst seid 2 jahren,aber es ändert sich nie,wirklich nie.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sobald blizz es wagt,equip für marken raus zu hauen heulen alle loß die sich ungerecht behandelt fühlen...es ist immer das gleich,ehrlich...und trotzdem spielen auch die spieler brav weiter,die am lautesten heulen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meine gilde hat es im moment immernoch relativ schwer in ulduar fuß zu fassen,mehr als 4-5 bosse kriegen wir nicht hin im moment,für uns wird es dadurch einfacher,sehr schön,gibt ja auch mit 3.2 wieder eine neue raidinni in der wir dann wieder vom trash verdrochen werden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
um auf den punkt zu kommen:was interessiert euch daran?ihr hattet vorher schon den spaß ulduar zu clearen,könnt euch in die neue inni stürzen während gilden wie wir noch ulduar machen.habt ihr deswegen weniger spaß am spiel oder weniger am erfolg den ihr vorher hattet als ihr euch das erspielt habt? wohl kaum.
falls doch,falls es ihr den anderen nicht gönnt,auch an zumindest markenequip zu kommen und falls ihr euch das alles hart erarbeitet habt anstatt es mit spaß zu erspielen....ja dann hilft nur eines:wow löschen und ab zum arzt,so borniert kann man einfach nicht sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wow wird nicht wie früher,da könnt ihr soviel heulen,schreien,aufstampfen,mimimimi oder sonnstwas machen....entweder man freundet sich damit an,das die anderen nach 2 monaten nachziehen und hat spaß daran,es trotzdem zu schaffen,oder man sollte es besser lassen,mir wird echt angst und bange wenn ich sehe,wie ernst die leute das hier nehmen.wow ist ein spiel,höchstens ein hobby und nicht mehr.hier wird nicht gearbeitet und andere dürfen auch einen langen haben.so ist das halt....und ich finde es gut.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Dryadris (19. Juni 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Du hast zu BC schon gespielt oder? Wenn ja, dann wüsstest du, dass das dortige Markenzeug mit der Insel um einiges angehoben wurde und mit T5 vergleichbar war und man damit locker MH und BT raiden konnte.



Sicherlich waren die Items für Marken zu BC Zeiten zwischen T5 und T6 angesiedelt, ganz außer Zweifel, aber man erinnere sich mal an die Preise die man damals dafür zahlen musste. Da gab es keine Ringe mit T6 Niveau für 25 Marken.... oooh Nein. Da schlug der Ring gleich mal mit 60 Marken zu Buche. Wo man zu BC Zeiten einen Ring bekommen hat, bekommt man jetzt ein T-Teil. Es steht einfach in keinem Verhältnis mehr.

*************************

Es hat keiner ein Problem damit, dass man sich mit Heromarken ein Raid*einstiegs*equip erfarmen kann. Aber es kann nicht sein, dass man für das abschließen einer Dungeonquest, wofür man ja nichtmal heroisch rein muss, ein Emblem bekommt, das über einem Ulduaremblem liegt. 
Eine Ulduar-ID geht 7 Tage.... In Ulduar stehen 14 Bosse -> 14 Embleme der Eroberung in einer Woche durch einen Ulduar Clearrun.
7 Tage lang jede Hero die es gibt -> *336!!* Embleme der Eroberung in einer Woche

Wenn man sich alles für Embleme der Eroberung kauft was es gibt, hat man schon: Kopf, Brust, Hände, Gürtel, Hals
Die restlichen Embleme der Eroberung werden umgetauscht in Embleme der Ehre: Ring, Umhang und Schuhe

Es fehlt lediglich jetzt noch Schultern, Armschienen, 1 Ring und 2 Schmuckstücke um einen Char dastehen zu haben, der innerhalb von einer Woche von 0 auf ein Itemlevel hochgeschossen ist, das mit einem Raideinstiegsequip gar nichts mehr zum tun hat. Außer man nimmt die neue Raidinstanz als Einstiegsinstanz, dann könnte es stimmen. Aber dann kann man Naxx, Obsi etc auch gleich dichtmachen, weil reingehen tut da keiner mehr. Den Stress mit Raidplanung, Gruppenorganisation etc für einen Naxxraid wird dann wohl keiner mehr so wirklich auf sich nehmen, wenn man durch Brainafk Tank&Spank Instanzen viel schneller ans Ziel kommen kann. 

Später stehen dann Leute da, die außer Heros nix anderes gesehen haben, seit einer Woche 80 sind und sofort nach Ulduar oder im Endeffekt gleich in die neue Raidinstanz gehen wollen, aber von Raidpraktiken absolut keine Ahnung haben. Taktik, Movement und Skill lernt man in WOTLK Heroinstanzen nämlich definitv nicht und genau das wird aber gebraucht. Das Ende vom Lied: Random Gruppen werden noch mehr gemieden als jetzt schon.


Es wird einfach alles viel zu einfach gemacht und der Reiz geht schlichtweg verloren. Da bekommt man manchmal das Gefühl das Schneegestöber hat keine Lust mehr und hofft so, dass die Leute die Lust verlieren und sie nach und nach die Server abschalten können um das Spiel irgendwann ganz zu beerdigen *sfz*


----------



## Bellthane (19. Juni 2009)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Sicherlich waren die Items für Marken zu BC Zeiten zwischen T5 und T6 angesiedelt, ganz außer Zweifel, aber man erinnere sich mal an die Preise die man damals dafür zahlen musste. Da gab es keine Ringe mit T6 Niveau für 25 Marken.... oooh Nein. Da schlug der Ring gleich mal mit 60 Marken zu Buche. Wo man zu BC Zeiten einen Ring bekommen hat, bekommt man jetzt ein T-Teil. Es steht einfach in keinem Verhältnis mehr.
> 
> *************************



Wer sagt, dass Blizzard die Preise gleich niedrig lassen wird?


Ich finde die Entwicklung auch nicht gut, aber wenn es einem nicht passt, liefert alternative Konzepte, wie man Einsteigern den Anschluss an die Raids erleichtern soll. Ich bin selbst voll Naxx 25er ausgerüstet und habe trotzdem Probleme damit, einen Ulduarraid zu finden, weil einfach viele Gruppen schon Ulduarerfahrung und Ulduarausrüstung voraussetzen, um überhaupt einmal die Ini von innen zu sehen.

Es ist schon klar, dass mit durchs Equipment die Erfahrung nicht wett machen kann, aber es ist eine Vereinfachung für Neueinsteiger und Nachzügler.

Eine Idee wäre, die Embleme der Ehre in den Heros droppen zu lassen und nur die Embleme des Heldentums abzuschaffen. Dann eben in Heros und 10er Naxx Heldentum, 25er Naxx und 10er Ulduar Eroberung und im 25er Ulduar bereits die Triumph Dinger. Dazu für die Instanzenquests einfach Eroberungsmarken und fertig.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (19. Juni 2009)

Bellthane schrieb:


> Du hast zu BC schon gespielt oder? Wenn ja, dann wüsstest du, dass das dortige Markenzeug mit der Insel um einiges angehoben wurde und mit T5 vergleichbar war und man damit locker MH und BT raiden konnte.




Ja Ich habe zu Bc schon gespielt, mir in Kara den Arsch hauen lassen um nach Wochen den T4 Kopf zu bekommen. Mit Neun anderen Rumgewipt um den Hexlord zu legen. Um die Hero Marken zu farmen und Gear zu bekommen um mich SSC, FdS oder gar BT wagen konnte.. SW blieb mir bis Addon verwehrt 


Wie Dryadris schon geschrieben hat es war ein Anfang mit dem Markenzeug! Geh mal spaßeshalber nach Shat und schau mal bei dem Händler nach den Preisen. 110 Marken für eine Waffe.. 75 für ne Hose usw...  Wohlgemerkt ne Hose


Ich sage nicht das Ich ein "Progamer" bin, beim besten Willen nicht, aber Ich weiß aber das Ich mir den Arsch für mein Gear aufreiße und sehe es wohl nicht alleine ein das jeder der sich 16 Stunden am Tag an den Pc hockt Heros abfarmt wie doof und dann das gleiche Gear hat wie Ich der in Ulduar rumwipt sobald er nen neuen Encounter kennenlernt oder ne bessere Taktik zum Pullen oder was weiß Ich sucht. 

T6 komplett war nur und Leuten vergönnt die SW und BT waren zb .. Mit dem Patch 3.2 darf dann jeder mit High"end"gear rumlaufen aber im Nexus am Wirbelboss wipen weil sie zu doof sind dort rauszulaufen ? Dann holt man sich nach Ulduar anhand des Gears Movementkrüppel mit die zu doof sind im Spiel grad aus zu laufen oder was ?

Zitat Gamona:

_Mit dem kommenden Patch wird es einschneidende Änderungen im Emblemsystem geben, die es auch Gelegenheitsspielern ermöglichen, erheblich schneller als zuvor an das beste Raidgear (lies: Ulduar Items) zu kommen und damit den Anschluss an die neuen Dungeons bzw. Instanzen zu finden._

Warum sollen Gelegenheitsspieler die sich für den Content eigentlich Null interessieren Gear bekommen welches sie gar nicht zu schätzen wissen ? Wieviel "Schweiß" andere Spieler dafür verloren haben wenn man zb oom war und der Boss kloppt munter auf den einzigsten Tank ein der noch lebt und du wünschst dir ganz schnell Bc Zeiten her wo du soviele Manatränke schlucken konntest wie du wolltest 


So jetzt könnt ihr mich zuflamen wenn Ihr wollt..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (19. Juni 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> und speziell an dich madmurdock
> ja ich gönne leuten, die keinerlei spielverständnis haben, und es nicht mal durch naxx schaffen nicht, das sie t8.5 bekommen, nur weil sie anderthalb wochen heros farmen.
> weil grob gerechnet: 12 instanzen mit durchschnittlich 4 marken am tag, sind pro tag 48, also pro woche 336 marken
> was bekommt man also dafür wohl alles? selbst wenn man nur die hälfe der instanzen jeden tag macht, hat man genug marken für 2 mal t8.5 und ein rnd teil
> und dafür muss man mal echt gar nix können



Du hast ja dann T9 um dich von der Masse "abzuheben". *sigh* Ausserdem gibt es ja noch die Armory mit Achievementeinträgen zum Pen*svergleich, ob jemand x y schon geschafft hat. :/


----------



## Freakypriest (19. Juni 2009)

MxSyl3r schrieb:


> is der grösste mist
> was soll der scheiss ?
> dann kann sich jeder gümmeltwink demnächst t8.5 von heros kaufen ?!
> 
> der derbste schwachsinn ever !




Wayne? 

Dafür rennen die Mains mit T9/9,5rum.
Und für nachwugsraider ist auch gesorgt, ohne den anschluss zu verlieren.


----------



## blaQmind (19. Juni 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Wayne?
> 
> Dafür rennen die Mains mit T9/9,5rum.
> Und für nachwugsraider ist auch gesorgt, ohne den anschluss zu verlieren.


/sign


----------



## Stupsichen (19. Juni 2009)

Also, mir is es egal, sollen sie doch alle T8 tragen. 

Ich geh nich des Lootes wegen nach Ulduar. Ich hab einfach Spass an den Bosskämpfen und auch an den ein oder anderen Wipe, um so schöner ist es doch, wenn man es dann gepackt hat. Andere haben keine Spass daran, dann sollen sich es eben kaufen und glücklich sein.


----------



## hardrain86 (19. Juni 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Ja Ulduar Eq für alle!^^


alles muß raus AUSVERKAUF 100% billiger losloslos kauft kauft kauft.....

was für eine beschissene idee wiedermal ich selber habe zwar noch kein t8,5 teil
aber soll es jetzt jeder bekommen ich dachte ulduar hat endlich mal nen zweck und zwar das nur die leute
die es sich darin verdienen die marken udn setteile auch bekommen und nu jeder??????
reinfall einfach nur der größte mist.....


----------



## hardrain86 (19. Juni 2009)

wenn man mal überlegt das man vorher naxx usw gehen muß fürs equip
und nu nur paar heros udn man hat bald schon full t8,5 lol?????
wer saß da als entwickler oder wer war für die idee verantwortlich????
meine güte jetzt kann sich erst recht jeder nen 80er hochspielen udn rumgammelnd t8,5
holen -,-* -,-* -,-* -,-* -,-* -,-* -,-* -,-*


----------



## revilo84 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr euch alle so aufregt, das is doch gut das vielen Spielern die Möglichkeit geboten wird sich über Marken T8 EQ zubeschaffen! Nicht jeder hat viel Zeit und kann mit der Gilde oder Randon Ulduar gehen, trotzdem kann man sich so etwas nett ausstatten! Ihr habt doch dadurch keinen Nachteil, wenn ihr Spass und Zeit habt könnt ihr doch ulduar raiden und euch full T8 equipen, über die Marken sind doch eh wieder nur 2 Teile erhältlich denke ich oder? Zu dem erleichtert es doch das finden von Gruppen ungemein wenn auch über Heromarken T8 zubekommen ist, so sind mehr Spieler für Ulduar equipt und müssen nicht erst wochenlang naxx abfarmen bis man sich in ulduar wagen kann...also regt euch doch nicht auf^^ habt ja kein nachteil dadurch das so gut wie jedem das T8 equip zugänglich ist, ausserdem ist der Zeitaufwand für die heromarken sicher auch nicht ganz ohne da man wieder massig an marken für ein teril farmen muss...so far von mir meine meinung :-)


----------



## Heydu (19. Juni 2009)

ich finds eine super duper tolle änderung^^
freu mich megaaaa drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2009)

MxSyl3r schrieb:


> is der grösste mist
> was soll der scheiss ?
> dann kann sich jeder gümmeltwink demnächst t8.5 von heros kaufen ?!
> 
> der derbste schwachsinn ever !


/sign!


----------



## Ttroxor (19. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mich gefreut, das einer meiner Chars nun endlich mit Ulduar angefangen hat,
war ein ganz schöner Weg bis dahin.
Mich erfüllte es mit Stolz etwas erreicht zu haben.
Und nun? Wofür? Damit jeder &%$ innerhalb kürzester Zeit....

Wo ist da noch der Sinn? Ruckzug jeder Twink auf Niveau des Main? 
Unterschied nur noch in der Anzahl der Highlevelchars?Wann gibts T 50?usw..

Schwachsinn Hoch 3, und Nein,ich hör nicht mit dem Spiel auf!


----------



## PewPew_oO (19. Juni 2009)

Echt unglaublich wie ihr an allem rummeckern müsst... Wenn ihr euch mit dem Equip nicht überlegen fühlen könnt, so postet doch permanent eure Erfolge, dass ihr die Bosse getötet habt. 

Da ich PvPler bin, intressiert mich das ja eigentlich auch nur mässig, bloss euer rumgeheule ist immer wieder interessant zum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ikarus275 (19. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Echt unglaublich wie ihr an allem rummeckern müsst... Wenn ihr euch mit dem Equip nicht überlegen fühlen könnt, so postet doch permanent eure Erfolge, dass ihr die Bosse getötet habt.
> 
> Da ich PvPler bin, intressiert mich das ja eigentlich auch nur mässig, bloss euer rumgeheule ist immer wieder interessant zum lesen
> 
> ...



Naja, musst verstehen... Missgunst und so.. ist was ganz Schlimmes..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ttroxor (19. Juni 2009)

ikarus275 schrieb:


> Naja, musst verstehen... Missgunst und so.. ist was ganz Schlimmes..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sagt der Lehrling zum Facharbeiter ( bei gleichem Lohn/Gehalt)


----------



## Murkx (19. Juni 2009)

An dieser Stelle muss ich einfach den ganzen Oberfratzen hier ganz dicke gratulieren wenn Sie Uldar gecleart haben und auch die lobend erwähnen, die sich ihre Items mit ihrem Blut erkämpft haben. Eine wirklich TOLLE Leistung. Das wird sich sicher SUPER in euren Bewerbungsunterlagen für eine Bewerbung als EGO-Drops machen.

Und natürlich gönnen wir anderen nicht die gleichen Dinge, die sie jetzt viel leichter erlangen. Das kann ja auch nicht angehen dass die, die keine IMBA-Gilde im Rücken haben oder keine Gruppen auf ihren Servern finden etwas haben dürfen was ihr euch soooo hart erarbeitet habt. 

IHR NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBS

DAS INTERESSIERT KEINE SAU WOHER IHR EURE ITEMS HABT UND WIE TOLL IHR IN WOW SEID.........AUSSER EUCH SELBST

und nein ... ich will damit nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren ... denn manchen macht einfach nur das SPIEL spass....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belsina5 (19. Juni 2009)

find ich supi
mit meinem mondkin habe ich eh schon fast alles von hero 5 innis
bin schon dabei für mein 2 heil ausrüstung zu sammeln
und weiß schon gar nicht mehr was ich mir da für kaufen soll


----------



## blaQmind (19. Juni 2009)

Neid is schon was tolles gell?^^

sehts doch mal so 
ihr ward dort die anderen nicht^^
daran könnt ihr euch doch auch geil machn^^


----------



## ikarus275 (19. Juni 2009)

Ttroxor schrieb:


> Sagt der Lehrling zum Facharbeiter ( bei gleichem Lohn/Gehalt)


Nö sagt ein Spieler zum anderen Spieler. Du bist nichts besseres als der Rest. Versuch es einzusehen.


----------



## lilithb (19. Juni 2009)

sagen wir's mal so....
es ist.....

zum kotzen


----------



## Dexron (19. Juni 2009)

vielleicht sollte man das erwerben dieser t8 und 8,5 teilen an einen erfolg knüpfen.

z.b. besiegt den und den boss, oder cleart das viertel oder das andere

als gegenzug wird dir ein rabatt der benötigten marken gewährt. (z.b. pro run 10 marken weniger kosten auf das item)

somit hat nach wie vor jeder die chance die teile zu "kaufen", der startpreis sollte aber hoch genug sein, sodass auch noch der anreiz ulduar von innen zu sehen gegeben ist.



p.s. ich hoffe man konnte jetzt meinen gedanken iwi folgen


----------



## PewPew_oO (19. Juni 2009)

Was soll daran zum kotzen sein? Ihr nehmt das so ernst... Oder habt ihr euer ganzes Leben nur dafür eingesetzt, Ulduar zu clearen und t8/t8.5 zu bekommen? War das euer Traum?


----------



## AoC.Virtus (19. Juni 2009)

*Das Blizz diesen Schritt gehen wird, sind die Spieler selber daran SCHULD !*

- Wie oft werden nur noch DPS Vergleiche gemacht
- Wie oft heist es, dein Eq ist mist, du kommst nicht mit

Hierbei soll sich das DPSThema beruhigen, naja wer´s glaubt.....................

*Die Leute die hier schreien, das dies zum k**** ist, sind auch diese, die
andere mit weniger dps nicht mitnehmen !*


----------



## X-orzist (19. Juni 2009)

fehlt dann nur noch ein "händler für waffen", die man dann ebenfalls für embleme der eroberung erhalten kann ... aber blizz bitte nicht die 08/15 waffen wie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sondern gleich was in form von:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Was soll daran zum kotzen sein? Ihr nehmt das so ernst... Oder habt ihr euer ganzes Leben nur dafür eingesetzt, Ulduar zu clearen und t8/t8.5 zu bekommen? War das euer Traum?


ja ich habe mein ganzes leben nur darauf ausgelegt yogg saron im hard mode zu legen udn habe NIE an etwas anderes gedacht ich habe sogar schon daran gedacht als es WoW noch gar nicht gab Oo


----------



## Seryma (19. Juni 2009)

hardrain86 schrieb:


> wenn man mal überlegt das man vorher naxx usw gehen muß fürs equip
> und nu nur paar heros udn man hat bald schon full t8,5 lol?????






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab mir jetzt einige Seiten durchgelesen und ich muss sagen, das die Dummheit mancher Buffed-User wirklich Rekordverdächtig ist!

1. Es gibt KEINEN Händler in WoW der t8,5 verkauft, nur t8 und davon auch NUR 2 Teile!
2. Nein, damit wird nicht jeder sofort bestes Equip haben, denn wer lesen kann, wird gemerkt haben, das T9 + T9,5 auf dem Weg ist!
3. "Paar Heros" gehen? Sry, da musste ich jetzt nurnoch lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Berechnen wir es kurz:

Die beiden T8 Teile kosten glaube ich zusammen 110 Marken, eine Kette kostet 19 Marken, Hose kostet glaube ich 39 Marken, dazu Ringe, Schmuck und mehr, dann sind wir auf MINDESTENS über 200 Marken.. grob geschätzt, bestimmt noch viel mehr! 

Also nix mit kurz zusammenfarmen...!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also BITTE, malt den Teufel nicht gleich an die Wand, es sind bisher nur die Veröffentlichungen für den Testserver!

MfG, Seryma


----------



## X-orzist (19. Juni 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu 1. Helm  + Brust für je 58 Marken der Eroberung sind T 8,5

zu 2. jeden Tag Hero + Non - Hero - Daily machen = 3 Emblem des Triumphs / Tag für die man dann T 9 bekommen kann 

zu 3. mindestens 200 Marken, kein Problem .... 12 Hero-ini´s / Tag x min. 3 Marken x 7 Tage = 252 Embleme der Eroberung und da manche Ini´s mehr als nur drei Bosse haben, können wir von ca. 300 Embleme ausgehen, die man sich innerhalb von 7 Tagen erfarmen kann.


----------



## Teradas (19. Juni 2009)

Massìv schrieb:


> Nein, es steht noch nicht fest wann er kommt aber es wird aufjedenfall noch dauern!


Super =) Dann kann ich davor noch Ulduar machen.
Bevor alle damit rumlaufen.


----------



## Genickbruch (19. Juni 2009)

Alufolie schrieb:


> Das heisst T8,5 fuer jeden? -.-


so seh ich das auch ist ja krass und sau dämlich.


----------



## Orise (19. Juni 2009)

Omg wie ihr alle rumheult überlegt erstmal warum das gemacht wird.

Ein GROßTEIL aller Gilden wir dulduar sicher nicht clear haben bis zum patch ab dem patch gibt es für die gilden die das schon clear haben mit hardmodes usw neuen content.

Damit aber auch die anderen die ulduar nicht clear hatten ulduar evtl clear bekommen und auch in den neuen content gehen können wird ihnen der weg zu ein paar teilen erleichtert.

Und was bekommt man den für marken??
Richtig NIX was man für marken bekommt is der reinste irrsinn das zeug dropt beid en ersten bossen und archa kammer.

Blizz equip die leute das ist das as die leuts wollen. Und equip sagt schon lange nichts mehr über spielerisches können aus. Ihr heutl hier rum wegen items genausowie die die an die t8,5 nicht ran kommen. 

Wo ist der unterschied beide seiten weinen weil sie denken das sie zu kurz kommen .. das arm


----------



## H24Lucky (19. Juni 2009)

Ich fände es gut wenn es so kommt weil dann auch die die keine Zeit haben groß Raids zu rennen die Chance haben mit Ausdauer und Geduld an bessere Items zu gelangen! Und die die sich ihre Items in Ulduar zusammengefarmt haben können sich wenigstens sagen ich habe dafür dicke Bosse umgehauen, was man ja am Erfolg sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem keine schlechte Idee für zeitknappe nichtraider ! Es gibt ebend auch Menschen denen WoW elendlich viel spass macht und trotzdem nicht viel Zeit zum raiden haben sei es durch Familie, Beruf oder Schule !!!

So Long


----------



## Bobtronic2 (19. Juni 2009)

Dann Können sich die Meisten schön mal Drauf einstellen das es Nicht mehr Heisst : Eq vor südbank sondern Dps Check in If.

Also Blizz stellt mal ne Dps Puppe in Dala auf^^
wen ihr schon jeden unser Hardverdientes T8.5 in Den Arsch Schiebt. Viele haben Ulduar noch nicht Clear und Viele Werden es auch nicht mehr sehen weil Warum?? Gibt ja Heros.

Blizzard hat schon genug Alte gute Spieler Vergrault aber mit dem 3.2 Werdet ihr noch mehr Verlieren,durch nen Klassen nerf und euren anderen Änderungen.
Wird Schon seinen Sinn gehabt haben das es keine Fsk 16-18 Hat.

und wenn ihr das machen sollten mit den Marken dann soll ein T8,5  Teil 1-2 K marken kosten damit die dafür auch was leisten müssen.


----------



## ÜberNoob (19. Juni 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Ja,heißt es -.-
> Finde es einfach nur doof,dass dann wieder jeder mit Ulduar Equip rumläuft,wo sich vorher Leute das aus Ulduar erkämpft haben.




auf der anderen Seite wird es Leuten, die später einsteigen oder jetzt erst auf 80 kommen, einen Gelegenheit geben, auf den Stand von alten Raids aufzuschliessen, ohne das der Raid einen Fallback auf Naxx machen müssen. (oder die neuen mit durch ziehen und die dauernd am Boden liegen)

was ist denn so ärgerlich daran, wenn jemand Monate später das gleiche item für etwas weniger Aufwand bekommt, als man selbst hatte? Viel ärgerlicher wäre es doch, wenn vom 25er Raid 3-4 Leute weggehen, und man Monate braucht die neu rekrutierten auf nen brauchbaren Stand zu bekommen.

btw: wenn 3.2 raus ist wird Ulduar in etwa den Status haben den Naxx jetzt hat. ausser "lfm U25 clear run EQ und Knowhow vorausgesetzt" wirds dann kaum noch einen geben da.


----------



## Seryma (19. Juni 2009)

Sinnvoll fände ich es, wenn es endlich Waffen zu kaufen gäbe für lvl 80, für haufenweise Embleme des/der *RND einsetzen*!

Ich finde für lvl 80 nur einen Einhand-Streitkolben/Axt mit niedrigem Schlagtempo, und dieser setzt ehrfürchtigen Ruf beim Argentumturnier vorraus...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja:

Stellen die jetzt einfach nen Händler für Embleme des Triumphs neben dir anderen 3? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dryadris (19. Juni 2009)

Eine Alternative wäre gewesen es schlichtweg beim alten zu lassen, also so wie es jetzt ist mit Emblemen des Heldentums in Heros und in Naxx 10er, Embleme der Ehre in Naxx 25 und Ulduar 10 und Embleme der Eroberung in Ulduar 25. 
Dafür aber die Möglichkeit nicht nur von oben nach unten zu tauschen, sondern auch von unten nach oben!
Zum Beispiel: 25 Embleme des Heldentums = 1 Emblem der Ehre
25 Embleme der Ehre = 1 Emblem der Eroberung
25 Embleme der Eroberung = 1 Emblem des wasauchimmer

So wäre der unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrad der unterschiedlichen Raidinstanzen noch immer erkenn- und spürbar, jeder hätte die Möglichkeit durch Embleme an besseres Equip zu kommen und Engagement hätte noch immer einen Stellenwert. Besser so, als alles in einen Topf zu werfen.

Sicherlich werden durch so eine Änderung Heros wieder interessant, aber die ganzen Raidinstanzen vor Ulduar werden schlichtweg aussterben. Wozu die Arbeit machen 10 oder gar 25 Leute für einen Raid zu organisieren wenn man in dieser Zeit locker durch Heros rennen kann? Wozu Gold für Flasks etc ausgeben, wenn man sie in Heros doch gar nicht braucht? 

Ich raide hauptsächlich aus Spaß und freue mich über jedes vorankommen in einer Raidinstanz. Freue mich über jedes Itemteil was dropt und das jemand bekommt der es wirklich gebrauchen kann, weil es uns als Gruppe wieder einen Boss weiter bringt. Aber wenn ich dann daran denke, dass dann eine Generation an Spieler herangezogen wird, die weder den Ergeiz haben brauchen, noch besonderes Können vorweisen brauchen und vermutlich später alles als "Gimps" bezeichnet der nicht sofort in T-Schlagmichtot dasteht weil er eben den altbekannten Weg geht, dann weiß ich nicht, ob das noch so wirklich Spaß macht. 

Es lösen sich jetzt schon viele Raidgilden auf und mit diesem Patch werden es noch mehr werden. Naxx, Obsi und Maly werden von Heroinstanzen abgelöst und für das aktuell beste Raidequip brauch man nichts anderes tun, als sämtliche Mobs zusammen ziehen, draufbomben und zur nächsten Mobgruppe. Man brauch doch jetzt schon keine 5 Leute mehr für eine Heroinstanz, warum sollte sich das durch diese Regelung großartig ändern?


----------



## ZarDocKs (19. Juni 2009)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Eine Alternative wäre gewesen es schlichtweg beim alten zu lassen, also so wie es jetzt ist mit Emblemen des Heldentums in Heros und in Naxx 10er, Embleme der Ehre in Naxx 25 und Ulduar 10 und Embleme der Eroberung in Ulduar 25.
> Dafür aber die Möglichkeit nicht nur von oben nach unten zu tauschen, sondern auch von unten nach oben!
> Zum Beispiel: 25 Embleme des Heldentums = 1 Emblem der Ehre
> 25 Embleme der Ehre = 1 Emblem der Eroberung
> ...




Warum sollten die raid instanzen austerben, weil man ein paar gute items trägt es werden in naxx 10/25 immer noch bessere items dropen wie man selbst hat, es gibt immerhin nur 2x t.85 teile für marken und gürtel + hose + handschuhe was ist mit dienen schuhe, trinkets, ringe, waffe, offhand etc... dafür wirst du immer noch raiden gehen müssen, aber zurzeit dürfen leute ohne full epic net mal mehr mit naxx 10.. in den meistens runs tank mindestens 30k hp unbuffed... so haben diese leute auch die chance was zu bekommen und 25 abzeichen für ein abzeichen der eroberung das wären 2 abzeichen am tag wenn du alle heros machst.. das heißt jede woche 14 abzeichen im monat max 60 abzeichen für mehr als 1k stunden zocken das will keiner! man will erfolge sehen sonst macht sowas kein spaß mehr und so bekommt man was für seine arbeit!.


----------



## Slam (19. Juni 2009)

Kapier ich net,

ich bin casual gehe arbeiten hab en Weib und auch noch anderen Sachen, es wird jedesmal was anders gemacht.

Warum kann man nicht einfach immer wenn neuer Content kommt, den Leuten anbieten das komplette alte T Set hier jetzt zum Beispiel T8 für Hero Marken zu kaufen? 
Was isn daran schlimm ich mach meine Heros und es macht mir Spass hab keine Lust mit 24 anderen kleinen rotzigen Roxxor Bängeln ne grosse Instanz zu machen da mch ich lieber mit den paar guten Kollegen 5er heros. Dann sammelt man halt und sammelt und es macht mir spass und dann kauf ich mir alle 5 Teile vom T 8 während die anderen dann durch raiden T 8,5 haben. Da komm ich eh nich dran hab aber trozdem mal ein Set voll und es dauert en bisl aber man kann es auch so bekommen. Warum macht man es nicht immer so in diesem T Stufen System mein Gott ein Hardcore Raider hat dann T 8,5 und ich als boon halt T 8 voll. Der hat dann doch immer noch bessere Items, aber so kann man als 5er Hero Casual auch mal an ein KOMPLETTES Set kommen. Nur weil man keinen Bock auf grosse Raids hat wird einem immer verwehrt mal T 7 oder T 8 Schultern tragen zu können, also andersrum was soll das eingentlich?

Und ich spiele seit der Beta von Wow und geniesse auch noch Landschaften und andere Dinge. Items sind nich alles aber man kann doch immer durch dieses System einen unterschieden anzeigen lassen und alle sind zufrieden?

Von mir aus könnten sie das ganze alte T8 Set für Hero Marken anbieten und T 8,5 dann für badges. Punkt


----------



## Atomhamster (19. Juni 2009)

Naja also ich denk mal das ein teil dann wieder 60 marken kosten würde und die zeit die 
ich damit verbringen würde mir die ganzen marken in inis abzufarmen verbring ich dann doch lieber
in ulduar damit mir die teile so zu besorgen- erstens weils mehr spaß macht und was neues is und 
zweitens weil es ne herrausfoderung is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal angenommen es gibt 5 T8,5 teile für je 60 marken- bauch ich also insgesamt 300 marken,
bis ich die durch inis hab hab ich die gegenstände auch durch ulduar- is also nur ein vorteil für spieler
die keine zeit haben mehrere stunden am stück in nem raid zu verbringen sondern nur 1-2 inis pro tag 
machen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dryadris (20. Juni 2009)

Slam schrieb:


> [...]Warum kann man nicht einfach immer wenn neuer Content kommt, den Leuten anbieten das komplette alte T Set hier jetzt zum Beispiel T8 für Hero Marken zu kaufen?
> Was isn daran schlimm ich mach meine Heros und es macht mir Spass hab keine Lust mit 24 anderen kleinen rotzigen Roxxor Bängeln ne grosse Instanz zu machen da mch ich lieber mit den paar guten Kollegen 5er heros. [...]



Wenn es dir reicht nur durch Heros zu rennen und du an Raids kein Interesse hast, dann brauchst du meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht das aktuellste Raidequip. Ganz einfach...
Die T-Sets gab es zu Classic Zeiten nur in Raidinstanzen, gab es zu BC Zeiten nur in Raidinstanzen und in WOTLK gibt es sie jetzt durch Marken, weil so viele rumgeheult haben. 
Und meiner Meinung nach brauch kein Spieler raidfähiges Equip wenn er nicht raiden geht. Wer T-Sets haben will muss halt in den sauren Apfel beißen und seinen Hintern in eine Raidinstanz bewegen oder schlichtweg darauf verzichten. 




ZarDocKs schrieb:


> Warum sollten die raid instanzen austerben, weil man ein paar gute items trägt es werden in naxx 10/25 immer noch bessere items dropen wie man selbst hat, es gibt immerhin nur 2x t.85 teile für marken und gürtel + hose + handschuhe was ist mit dienen schuhe, trinkets, ringe, waffe, offhand etc... dafür wirst du immer noch raiden gehen müssen,[...]und 25 abzeichen für ein abzeichen der eroberung das wären 2 abzeichen am tag wenn du alle heros machst.. das heißt jede woche 14 abzeichen im monat max 60 abzeichen für mehr als 1k stunden zocken das will keiner! man will erfolge sehen sonst macht sowas kein spaß mehr und so bekommt man was für seine arbeit!.



T 8,5 Kopf, T8,5 Brust, Handschuhe, Gürtel, Hose, Hals: Embleme der Eroberung
Schuhe, Armschienen, Umhang, Ring, T7,5 Schultern: Emblem der Ehre (1:1 Tausch von Embleme der Eroberung)
Nebenhand, Trinket: Emblem des Heldentums (1:1 Tausch etc)
Waffe: Schmied
Ring: Juwe

Nimmt man den zweiten Ring, sowie Nebenhand, Trinket und Waffe aus der Aufzählung raus, dann gibt es beim Rest wohl nichts, was in Naxx 10 besser sein könnte. 
Aber wegen 4 Sachen wird wohl keiner Naxx 10er gehen, wenn er gleich Ulduar 10er oder gar Ulduar 25er gehen kann oder am besten gleich die neue Raidinstanz. 

Du beschwerst dich darüber, dass man jetzt nicht mitgenommen wird, wenn man unter einem bestimmten Equipstand liegt. Meinst du wirklich das wird sich dadurch ändern? Wenn dann noch Spieler in Naxx 10 gehen, dann nur um reine Speedruns für Marken zu machen. 
Naxx wird zu einer reinen Markenfarminstanz verkommen, so wie es Karazhan ergangen ist. Spieler die nicht mindestens Full T8,5 sind werden dann nicht einmal mehr die Chance haben einen Platz in einer Naxx 10er Gruppe zu finden. Jeder Spieler der zu BC-Zeiten gespielt hat wird sich nur mit Grausen an das Phänomen "Markenspeedruns" erinnern. 

Hmmm.... Du findest 14 Embleme der Eroberung pro Woche zu wenig die man durch einen Umtausch bekommen könnte? Weißt du wieviel Embleme der Eroberung du aktuell pro Woche durch Raiden bekommst? Genau 14 Stück!
Nur mit dem Unterschied dass man aktuell für diese 14 Embleme einen Ulduar Hero Clearrun hinlegen muss, der sicherlich weitaus anstrengender, schweißtreibender, kostenintensiver und zeitintensiver ist, als eine Hero jemals sein kann.




			
				Atomhamster schrieb:
			
		

> Mal angenommen es gibt 5 T8,5 teile für je 60 marken- bauch ich also insgesamt 300 marken,
> bis ich die durch inis hab hab ich die gegenstände auch durch ulduar


7 Tage lang jede Hero die es gibt und du hast 336 Embleme der Eroberung zusammen. So schnell wie durch Heros hättest du dein komplettes T-Set in so einem Fall unter Garantie nicht durch reines raiden zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (20. Juni 2009)

XD YEAH T 8.5 für alle bald auch für lvl 1 er chinafarmer erhärtlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soooo geil echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich werde mich tot lachen wenn ich jemanden frage der t8 an hat warst du schon mal in ulduar und er mir sagt nein XD 
und dan schau ich mir seine items an 2 ulduar t8 teile XD rest grün blau XD omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



N1 vote for BLiZZaRD 

/ L E A V E-----W O R L D---O F-- -W A R C R A F T


----------



## battschack (20. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich könnten die jetz ja die embleme im pvp verteilen pro kill 1abzeichen dann würden auch wieder mehr bgs machen.


----------



## Turican (20. Juni 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> zu 1. Helm  + Brust für je 58 Marken der Eroberung sind T 8,5
> 
> zu 2. jeden Tag Hero + Non - Hero - Daily machen = 3 Emblem des Triumphs / Tag für die man dann T 9 bekommen kann
> 
> zu 3. mindestens 200 Marken, kein Problem .... 12 Hero-ini´s / Tag x min. 3 Marken x 7 Tage = 252 Embleme der Eroberung und da manche Ini´s mehr als nur drei Bosse haben, können wir von ca. 300 Embleme ausgehen, die man sich innerhalb von 7 Tagen erfarmen kann.



Gehirn einschalten.
hero Marken werden wohl kaum 1:1 zu tauschen sein.


----------



## Harash (20. Juni 2009)

ich hab jegliches Raiden eingestellt... wozu soll ich mir jetz den arsch aufreisen für 8.5 wenn in 1-2 monaten eh jeder mein EQ trägt, nein danke.

Blizzards entscheidungen hab ich fast immer unterstützt, aber das hier is wirklich großer großer mist...


----------



## madmurdock (20. Juni 2009)

Harash schrieb:


> ich hab jegliches Raiden eingestellt... wozu soll ich mir jetz den arsch aufreisen für 8.5 wenn in 1-2 monaten eh jeder mein EQ trägt, nein danke.
> 
> Blizzards entscheidungen hab ich fast immer unterstützt, aber das hier is wirklich großer großer mist...



/facepalm ... Man raidet natürlich nur wegen der Items und nicht um Spass zu haben, Content zu sehen und zu meistern und um mit diversen Leuten aus dem Raid zu spielen, die einem sympatisch sind. o_O

madmurdock.


----------



## lord just (20. Juni 2009)

X-orzist schrieb:


> zu 1. Helm  + Brust für je 58 Marken der Eroberung sind T 8,5
> 
> zu 2. jeden Tag Hero + Non - Hero - Daily machen = 3 Emblem des Triumphs / Tag für die man dann T 9 bekommen kann
> 
> zu 3. mindestens 200 Marken, kein Problem .... 12 Hero-ini´s / Tag x min. 3 Marken x 7 Tage = 252 Embleme der Eroberung und da manche Ini´s mehr als nur drei Bosse haben, können wir von ca. 300 Embleme ausgehen, die man sich innerhalb von 7 Tagen erfarmen kann.




komisch ich dachte immer das t8,5 aus mehr als nur 2 teilen besteht und mit patch 3.2 wird es kein t9 bzw t9,5 geben. es wird nur ein neues set geben was von buffed fälschlicher weise als t9 bezeichnet wird es aber nicht ist. das neue set wird wahrscheinlich vom stand her irgendwo zwischen t7 und t8 liegen und soll den spielern es leichter machen überhaupt nach ulduar zu kommen. selbes gilt für die änderungen mit den marken.


es gibt in heros jetzt neue marken mit denen man sich dann die bisherigen sachen kaufen kann und zusätzlich dann wahrscheinlich teile des neuen sets, damit man noch einfacher an equip kommt um nach ulduar zu kommen. naxx usw. wird es dann die marken geben die es sonst nur in ulduar gibt, damit man dann auch wieder schneller an besseres equip kommt um in ulduar weiter zu kommen.

momentan schaut es nähmlich so aus, dass noch immer kaum gilden ulduar clear haben und yogg saron gelegt haben und durch die änderungen mit den marken will man diesen spielern es endlich ermöglichen ulduar zu clearen.

und ehrlich welche nachteile haben denn die leute die bisher raiden? keinen. und man bekommt über die marken auch nicht das über equip wie hier immer gesagt wird. in ulduar droppen noch immer bessere sachen und wer die haben will, der muss auch mit patch 3.2 noch immer raiden gehen um die sachen zu bekommen.


----------



## lordtheseiko (20. Juni 2009)

> Ganz hilfreich: CTRL+F> Emblem


hey danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 diese funktion war mir bis jetzt unbekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich find die änderungeen sehr bescheiden.....


LG Lordtheseiko


----------



## Mullok (20. Juni 2009)

super dann laufen halt alle naps im t 8.5, mich interressiert eig nicht was für equip ich anhab um zu ziegen ich bin der größte, mir geht es darum spaß im grupenspiel zu haben und erfolgreich in inzen zu sein..... 
wem am wichtigsten das equip ist, ist itemgeil


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (20. Juni 2009)

Das ist wirklich mit abstand eine der schlechtesten änderungen seit langem, jeder casual kann sich nun voll epic abholen wenn er die eroberungsmarken in die niedrigeren mit umtauscht, und t8/7 hat auch jeder.
Es gibt viele Leute die stolz sind, ihr t8 im derzeitigen content sich erarbeitet zu haben, und jetzt wird einem einfach alles nachgeschmissen? Für die nächsten 1-2 Jahre sind seh gute Mmos in den startlöchern, TOR, Aion, World of Darkness usw... wenn das spiel noch mehr casuallike wird, kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass mit dem release der oben genannten spiele wow vom mmo-thron gestürzt wird, wenn sich nichts ändert


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (20. Juni 2009)

lord schrieb:


> komisch ich dachte immer das t8,5 aus mehr als nur 2 teilen besteht und mit patch 3.2 wird es kein t9 bzw t9,5 geben. es wird nur ein neues set geben was von buffed fälschlicher weise als t9 bezeichnet wird es aber nicht ist. das neue set wird wahrscheinlich vom stand her irgendwo zwischen t7 und t8 liegen und soll den spielern es leichter machen überhaupt nach ulduar zu kommen. selbes gilt für die änderungen mit den marken.
> 
> 
> es gibt in heros jetzt neue marken mit denen man sich dann die bisherigen sachen kaufen kann und zusätzlich dann wahrscheinlich teile des neuen sets, damit man noch einfacher an equip kommt um nach ulduar zu kommen. naxx usw. wird es dann die marken geben die es sonst nur in ulduar gibt, damit man dann auch wieder schneller an besseres equip kommt um in ulduar weiter zu kommen.
> ...


Genau das ist es net, man will Heros interressanter machen und auch schlechter equipte leuten eine chance geben, in schwereren inis anschluss zu geben,
aber meiner meinung nach totaler mist, da 1. skill>equip, und wer jetzt noch in blau rumläuft hat keine zeit, bekommt keinen anschluss, obwohl die meisten blauen die ich heute noch sehe absolut keinen skill haben, und da ich selber raids aufmach, kommen mir solche leute nicht in nen raid, zumindest die ohne skill, zum 2. ist das sehr ärgerlich für leute die ulduar schon durchhaben und sich t8 hart erarbeitet haben, dass jetzt jeder gimp an t8 kommt
Sry für doppelpost


----------



## Moktheshock (20. Juni 2009)

Ich hab das gefühl alle die flamen haben erst mit WOTLK angefangen, wie war das damals Kara wurden 22 marken gefarmt für items auf t6+ niveu. 
Also wo is euer pro nur weil blizzard nun 2 marken sets raus nimmt fällt euch das auf ;-) also ganz ehrlich das was blizz macht is schon sehr sehr lange da^^


----------



## Excalibur78 (20. Juni 2009)

Was passiert denn eigentlich mit den Emblemen (Ehre+Heldetum), die man schon vor Patch 3.2 erbeutet hat? Werden diese in Embleme der Eroberung umgewandelt?
In den Patchnotes steht, dass es keine Embleme der Ehre/Heldentums mehr geben wird. Dennoch ist davon die rede, dass man die Embleme der Eroberung bei Händlern
gegen niedrigere Embleme (Ehre/Heldentum) umkaufen kann. D.h. also irgendwie gibt es diese "alten" Embleme schon und man soll sie verwenden können.

Um auf meine Frage zurückzukommen: sagen wir mal ich habe vor Patch 3.2 300 Embleme des Heldentums und 100 Embleme der Ehre
Werde ich dann nach Patch 3.2 400 Embleme der Eroberung haben? Oder bleiben diese alten noch so wie sie sind...

thx


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (20. Juni 2009)

Excalibur78 schrieb:


> Was passiert denn eigentlich mit den Emblemen (Ehre+Heldetum), die man schon vor Patch 3.2 erbeutet hat? Werden diese in Embleme der Eroberung umgewandelt?
> In den Patchnotes steht, dass es keine Embleme der Ehre/Heldentums mehr geben wird. Dennoch ist davon die rede, dass man die Embleme der Eroberung bei Händlern
> gegen niedrigere Embleme (Ehre/Heldentum) umkaufen kann. D.h. also irgendwie gibt es diese "alten" Embleme schon und man soll sie verwenden können.
> 
> ...


die bleiben wie sie sind, es gibt sie ja noch


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (20. Juni 2009)

Ganz ehrlich finde ich ganz schön schwach von blizzard aber naja blizz will es spielern halt auch ermöglichen an höhere items zu kommen auch wenn das echt bisschen übertrieben ist,..
wenn ich mir persöhnlich das ganze gewipe bei yogi in erinnerung hol und dann irgendwelche pvp spieler z.b. mal 4-5 heros gehen am tag und nach ner woche haben die den 2er set boni finde ich das echt bescheiden aber naja blizzard muss wissen was sie machen


----------



## Altani87 (20. Juni 2009)

um es mal so zusagen... Ulduar macht spaß vor allem für nicht-raid-gilden ist es schon echt kniffelig und man freut sich über jeden loot.
ergo, Marken hart erkämpfen macht spaß. Die Marken hinterhergeworfen zu bekommen nicht.
was vielleicht besser wäre, das man die dayli hero mit einer Marke belohnt und in 25er die Embleme der Eroberung droppen und in 10er die Embleme der Ehre.
fände ich auf jeden Fall fairer denen gegenüber, die sich im Moment in Ulduar durchbeißen.


----------



## Snake28 (20. Juni 2009)

Der Werdegang eines frischen Level 80er nach 3.2:

Heros gehen - Marken Teile kaufen - Kolosseum gehen wollen

Nun gibs zwei Möglichkeiten, wobei ich die zweite für warscheinlicher halte:1.

1.Kolosseum mitgenommen werden - Kolosseum clearen - heulen das der 80er content so schnell durch war.
2.Kolloseum nicht mitgenommen werden - Heulen das man trotz gutem equip keine gruppe findet die einen mitnimmt.


----------



## Hangatyr (20. Juni 2009)

Es sind nur Kopf und Brust die es für Marken gibt, also Coolness, Blizz will Casuals züchten das die Kasse klingelt.


----------



## youngceaser (20. Juni 2009)

ganz ok da man sich so schneller mit seinen twinks equip holen kann. T8,5 für jeden? NEIN da es nicht das komplette t8,5 zu kaufen gibt soweit ich weis


----------



## SixNight (20. Juni 2009)

NO NEED ... Blizzard .... bitte tut das nicht


----------



## addyy09 (20. Juni 2009)

> Hey du bist seit ein paar stunden 80 und kannst noch nicht in die momentan höchste raidinstanz? So geht das aber nicht! Farme 1 Woche lang heros ab + die daylies und du hast T8.5 Helm + das andre teil sowie T7.5 schultern und T7.5 hose + vllt noch einen ring und wenn du pfleizig die daylies gemacht hast auch 1 item von dem neuen loot für Emblem des Triumphs. Full Epic Char ready 4 action innerhalb 1 Woche ist das nicht klasse? Kein naxx mehr kein Ulduar mehr nurnoch die neue Raidinstant von 3.2. total stylischer bonus ist auch dabei. ALLE sind KOMPLETT EPIC und zwar KOMPLETT alle die meisten sehn dann auch gleich aus weil sie alle die selben items haben es wird nurnoch Heros gegangen und das Argentum dings mehr nicht. Eq unterschied gibts net nein auch DU wo grade mit WoW angefangen hatt und seit 1 Woche 80 ist bist full epic drückst 2 tasten für 4k DPS und stirbst nurnoch bei movement  WoW für Anfänger die Light Edition.
> 
> Gaaanz Ehrlich?
> WAS SOLL DER SCHEISS?
> ...


jap meiner meinung !


----------



## Topfkopf (20. Juni 2009)

Ja juhu dann brauch ich nie wieder das doofe Naxx oder mir doofe randomidioten dafür suchen yipie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne jetzt mal ehrlich, ich find zwar raiden jezz nich so toll und random schon gar nich, aber das jeder vollidiot in den Heros die Marken fürs T8,5 hinterhergeworfen bekommt find ich auch nich gut.


----------



## FrustmaN (20. Juni 2009)

wie oft wollen ihr eigentlich für ein und dasselbe thema neue beiträge aufmachen ?? in den letzten 3 tagen sind mindestens gefühlte 100 "heultreads" zu dem thema rausgekommen.

ooch die scheiß noobs bekommen jetz auch ihr tolles eq ohne auch nur 1 finger krumm gemacht zu haben.....

gehts noch ?  manche hier bilden sich wirklich was ein, und meine sie wären als einziges berechtigt ulda zu sehn oder mit txyz rumzurennen.


werden hier manche in ihrfer schrittlänge beschnitten, nur weil jetzt auch andere die möglichkeit haben das annährend gleiche zu bekommen, eben auf andere art ?

ich wiederhole mich nun mit der aussage aus einem anderen posting:


wems nicht passt , soll gehn, es wird euch niemand ne träne nachheulen. oder schrauben euer ego mal auf zimmerhöhe zurück, dann gönnen ihr anderen vllt auch mal wieder was. dieses ständige "alles für mich udn den anderen nichts" geht einem zunehmend auf den sack.


zudem: wer sich auskennt und der obercoole superchecker ist wird wissen wer sich sein eq übermarken geholt hat und wer in ulda den harten rausgehängt hat, somit bleibt euch die bewunderung der wissenden und ihr könnt weiter vom hohen ross ( vom mammut) auf die markenfarmer runterschaun.


----------



## Spectrales (20. Juni 2009)

Fänd ich okay, wenn in einer normalen Instanz, nur beim Endboss maximal 2 Embleme droppen.
In Raids dann pro Boss Eins.
Steht irgendwo schon, wieviele droppen werden?

@FrustmaN:

Man kann's auch übertreiben oO


----------



## cellesfb (20. Juni 2009)

diese Änderung von Blizz würde ich mit den worten EPIC FAIL ! beschreiben
denn viele rackern sicht jetzt in Ulduar ab und der raid verlangt ne menge von jeden und bald kann sich jeder voll gimp( ja es gibt solche leute) t8,5 holen und meine ja ich bin imba hat aber vorher vielleicht nicht mal naxx oder sowas gesehen, deswegen is das mal sowas von idiotisch die id von blizz
bzw. es ist die geldgeilheit von denen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (20. Juni 2009)

ich glaub als man t6 items für heromarken uns kara kaufen konnte, war das geschrei genauso groß und im nachhinein war jeder froh...


----------



## Anburak-G (20. Juni 2009)

Also langsam rall ich es echt nicht mehr^^

Hab ich irgendwo nen Händler verpasst, der T8,5 Schultern, Hose, Handschuhe verkauft?

Also mal ganz ehrlich, man kann sich mit den Marken ein paar nette Sachen, aber kein komplettes Equip holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die Hardcore-Gamer, die da jetzt rumjammern, bleiben eh unter sich und geben normalen Leuten keine Chance...

Andereseits, wo waren die ganzen Pro-Gamer eigentlich am Jammern, als man sich die T3 Handschuhe im AH kaufen konnte (bin mir nicht sicher ob's die Handschuhe waren, also nagelt mich darauf bitte nicht fest^^).?

An all die, die der Meinung sind, das Posen vor der Bank keinen Sinn mehr macht durch die Marken -> Keine sorge, über die Marken gibt es kein FULL SET 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

